# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Άγχος, κρίσεις πανικού και φόβος για την υγεία

## Comfortably Numb

Καλησπερίζω τα μέλη του forum.

Πρώτη μου φορά εδώ. Χαίρομαι που βρήκα ένα forum που αφορά ψυχολογικά θέματα και διαταραχές στα Ελληνικά, διότι από τη στιγμή που το άγχος με κατέλαβε, έχω βρει μόνο ιστοσελίδες, chat και fora στα Αγγλικά.
Είμαι 24 ετών και ζω μόνος μου σε μία πόλη μακρυά από αυτή όπου μεγάλωσα, όπου και σπουδάζω.
Τους τελευταίους 6 μήνες η καθημερινότητα μου έχει αλλάξει δραματικά.

Γενικότερα ως άτομο είμαι αγχώδης και μοναχικός, αρκετά εσωστρεφής. Τα τελευταία χρόνια είχα αρκετό άρχος αλλά το διαχειριζόμουν σχετικά εύκολα και μπορούσα να βρίσκω χαρά και ικανοποίηση σε μικρά πράγματα και δραστηριότητες. Γενικά ήμουν σε θέση να διασκεδάζω.

*Ορίστε η ιστορία μου (είναι μεγάλη):*
Τον Σεπτέμβρη του 2013 άρχισα να έχω για πρώτη φορά έντονες ημικρανίες με μεγάλη συχνότητα (2 την εβδομάδα) οι οποίες κατηγοριοποιούνται ως _"ημιπληγικές και με οφθαλμική αύρα"_. Για να μην πολυλογώ, μία τέτοια μοιάζει αρκετά με εγκεφαλικό επεισόδιο. Μέχρι τότε δεν θυμάμαι ποτέ τον εαυτό μου να βρίσκεται σε κάποιο ιατρείο, όχι ότι τους απέφευγα, αλλά δεν υπήρξε ποτέ λόγος να πάω σε κάποιον.
Όταν είδα πως οι ημικρανίες μου ήταν επαναλαμβανόμενες, επισκέφθηκα για πρώτη φορά νευρολόγο, όπου και επιβεβαίωσε τη "_διάγνωση_" των ημικρανιών που είχα κάνει μέσω του internet και τις απέδωσε στο άγχος. Μου έγραψε κάποια φάρμακα τα οποία αγόρασα αλλά δεν πήρα ποτέ, ακόμα και όταν είχα κάποια ημικρανία. Χωρίς να κάνω κάποια δραστική αλλαγή στη ζωή μου, οι ημικρανίες εξαφανίστηκαν μια και καλή 1-2 μήνες αργότερα και δεν είχα κάποια άλλη από τότε. Εκείνη την περίοδο έκανα και κάποιες εξετάσεις αίματος, οφθαλμικό έλεγχο και εξετάσεις για τον θυρεοειδή, όλες φυσιολογικές.

Το άγχος μου βέβαια για διάφορα θέματα παρέμεινε σταθερό, ίσως και αυξανόμενο, αλλά ακόμα ήμουν σε θέση να το διαχειρίζομαι ή να το αγνοώ. Αυτό μέχρι και τα τέλη του Μαΐου του 2014, πριν 6 μήνες σχεδόν, όπου είχα την πρώτη μου κρίση πανικού, και τότε μάλλον άρχισαν όλα. Ξεκίνησε ένα αίσθημα αδρεναλίνης, σαν έναν αρκετά δυνατό παλμό της καρδιάς (σε σημείο που με διέκοψε την ώρα που μιλούσα) και στην συνέχεια ακολούθησε έντονη ταχυκαρδία με δυνατούς παλμούς, γρήγορη αναπνοή, με μούδιασμα στα χέρια (πρώτα στο αριστερό) και έντονος φόβος. Το μυαλό μου έτρεχε σε αρνητικές σκέψεις, κυρίως πως παθαίνω κάποιο έμφραγμα και πως η ζωή μου ήταν άμεσα σε κίνδυνο, πράγμα που με έκανε χειρότερα. Παρόλα αυτά πέρασε μετά από 1 ώρα, αλλά ήμουν αρκετά ταραγμένος μετά.
Άρχισα να ψάχνω στο internet για αυτά τα συμπτώματα και έτσι ενημερώθηκα για τις κρίσεις πανικού, όπου και ανακουφίστηκα όταν διαπίστωσα πως μάλλον αυτή ήταν η αιτία αυτής της εμπειρίας. Βέβαια, όσο έψαχνα, έπεσα πάνω σε άλλους συνδέσμους που αφορούσαν διάφορα καρδιακά φαινόμενα, αρρυθμίες και περιστατικά, τα οποία ναι μεν διάβασα, αλλά όχι διεξοδικά.

Νομίζοντας πως αυτό που πέρασα ήταν κάτι τυχαίο και μεμονωμένο, το αγνόησα και συνέχισα με τη ζωή μου, μέχρι που 5 μέρες αργότερα με ξαναέπιασε ενώ καθόμουν σε αστικό λεωφορείο. Ακριβώς με τον ίδιο τρόπο, έγινα πάλι πολύ νευρικός, δεν μπορούσα να καθίσω σε μία θέση και περίμενα ανυπόμονα την στιγμή που θα έβγαινα από το λεωφορείο.
Αφού βγήκα, αντί να συνεχίσω με το πρόγραμμά μου, πήγα σε ένα νοσοκομείο που βρισκόταν στον δρόμο μου, έχοντας πάλι τον φόβο πως παθαίνω κάτι άμεσα επικίνδυνο. Δεν μπήκα μέσα στο νοσοκομείο, απλά κάθισα έξω μέχρι που ηρέμησα. Στην επιστροφή μου προς το σπίτι αποφάσισα να πάω σε κάποιον καρδιολόγο και ήμουν τυχερός γιατί βρήκα έναν διαθέσιμο εκείνη την ώρα.
Πήγα λοιπόν, του περιέγραψα τι συνέβει και αφού μου έκανε 2-3 ερωτήσεις με έβαλε σε καρδιογράφο. Ήμουν αρκετά αγχωμένος, πράγμα που φάνηκε στο καρδιογράφημα, όπου είχα 105 παλμούς το λεπτό. Πέρα από αυτό, η ηλεκτρική δραστηριότητα της καρδιάς και γενικά ότι άλλο βλέπουν οι γιατροί στα καρδιογραφήματα ήταν φυσιολογικά. Μου έδωσε ωστόσο δύο χαπάκια beta-blockers και μου είπε να πάρω μισό στην περίπτωση που με ξαναπιάσει κάτι τέτοιο, για να αποφύγω αυτή την δυσάρεστη εμπειρία. Δεν τα πήρα ποτέ. Επίσης είχα σχετικά υψηλή πίεση, 138/κάτι, πράγμα το οποίο επίσης αποδόθηκε στο άγχος.

Από τότε ξεκίνησα μία άσχημη συνήθεια να ελέγχο τον σφυγμό μου συνεχώς. Επίσης άρχισα να δίνω υπερβολική σημασία στο παραμικρό που συνέβαινε στο σώμα μου, όπως μία διαφορετική αίσθηση, ένας στιγμιαίος πόνος, ένα μούδιασμα και γενικά οτιδήποτε. Ανησυχούσα όταν ο σφυγμός μου ήταν γρήγορος, αργός, δυνατός ή αδύναμος. Κάποιες φορές με έπιαναν κρίσεις πανικού επειδή ανησυχούσα για κάτι περίεργο που ένιωθα.

Οι κρίσεις συνεχίστηκαν, το ίδιο και ο φόβος πως έχω κάτι παθολογικό και κάθε φορά που με έπιαναν έβγαινα έξω και περπατούσα για να νιώθω ένα αίσθημα ασφάλειας πως αν πάθω κάτι, θα με δει κάποιος και θα με βοηθήσει. Αφού ήρθε το καλοκαίρι, γύρισα πίσω στην πόλη που μεγάλωσα για να περάσω τις διακοπές μου με την οικογένειά μου και τους καλούς μου φίλους. Πίστευα πως θα είμαι καλύτερα εκεί, αλλά δυστυχώς ξανά με έπιαναν κρίσεις.
Πιστεύοντας πως όλο αυτό που περνούσα ήταν πολύ αληθινό για να είναι μέσα στο μυαλό μου, αποφάσισα να κάνω ένα check up. Πήγα σε παθολόγο, της περιέγραψα τι παθαίνω και μου είπε να κάνω κάποιες εξετάσεις αίματος, ουρολογικές και με παρέπεμψε σε καρδιολόγο.
Πήγα στον καρδιολόγο ο οποίος πρόσθεσε ακόμα κάτι για τις εξετάσεις αίματος και αφού περιέγραψα και σε εκείνον τι παθαίνω, ήταν η ώρα να ξεκινήσω την εξέταση. Α, παραλίγο να ξεχάσω, πως σε αυτό το διάστημα είχα διαβάσει τόσα πολλά πράγματα για την καρδιά και σχετικές παθήσεις, επικίνδυνες και μη, που με είχαν επηρεάσει πάρα πολύ.
Αφού πρώτα με εξέτασε με στηθοσκόπιο ο καρδιολόγος, με έβαλε σε καρδιογράφημα, το οποίο ήταν ξανά φυσιολογικό με 66 παλμούς το λεπτό. Έκανα επίσης υπέρηχο καρδιάς και τρίπλεξ καρωτίδων, επίσης φυσιολογικά. Οι εξετάσεις ούρων ήταν φυσιολογικές, όπως και οι εξετάσεις αίματος, πρέπει να κοίταξαν πολλά πράγματα γιατί μου πήραν 4 φιαλίδια αίμα. Ο καρδιολόγος ανέφερε επίσης πως ο πρώτος καρδιολόγος έκανε λάθος που μου έδωσε τα beta-blockers. Aν και πάλι, είχα σχετικά υψηλή πίεση, 135/80, η οποία ξανά αποδόθηκε σε άγχος.

Αφού όλα τα αποτελέσματα ήταν φυσιολογικά, ένιωσα μία ανακούφιση μερικές ημέρες, αλλά οι κρίσεις συνεχίστηκαν. Πήγα διακοπές σε μία απομακρυσμένη περιοχή όπου πηγαίνω κάθε χρόνο και ήμουν ακόμη χειρότερα, διότι είχα στο μυαλό μου πως αν μου συμβεί κάτι, θα αργήσει να υπάρξει ανταπόκριση. Ενώ άλλες χρονιές ήμουν ομιλητικός, έκανα αστεία, ήμουν αθλητικός αν και καπνιστής, περνούσα πολλές ώρες στη θάλασσα, αυτό το καλοκαίρι πέρασε με άγχος, αδράνεια και φόβο. Οι κρίσεις που πάθαινα ήταν ήπιες μεν, αλλά υπήρχαν.

Ένιωθα που και που κάποια στιγμιαία φτερουγίσματα στην καρδιά και πόνους στο στήθος που με άγχωναν πολύ.
*TO BE CONTINUED...*

----------


## Comfortably Numb

*PART 2:*

Όταν τελείωσαν οι διακοπές μου, γύρισα για λίγες μέρες στην πόλη που μεγάλωσα και ένα βράδυ που γυρνούσα οδικώς στο σπίτι μετά από μία βόλτα που είχα πάει με τους φίλους μου, με έπιασε η χειρότερη κρίση που είχα μέχρι τώρα. Ξεκίνησε με ένα ελαφρύ μούδιασμα στο αριστερό χέρι, το οποίο με έκανε να νευρικό και γρήγορα εξελίχθηκε σε έντονο μούδιασμα και στα δύο χέρια, σε σημείο να μην τα αισθάνομαι σχεδόν, γρήγορη αναπνοή, ταχυκαρδία, το μούδιασμα προχώρησε στα αφτιά μου και στο κεφάλι, άρχισα να έχω έντονο σφίξιμο στο στομάχι και δυσφορία που προχωρούσε προς το στήθος και έντονο πανικό και τρόμο. Προσπάθησα να συγκεντρώσω όποια προσοχή μου είχε μείνει στην οδήγησή μου. Ευτυχώς ήταν αργά το βράδυ και οι δρόμοι ήταν άδειοι, επίσης βρισκόμουν κοντά στο σπίτι σχεδόν. Πέρασα όμως ένα κόκκινο φανάρι (αφού κοίταξα προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις πως μπορούσα να το κάνω με ασφάλεια) γιατί δεν μπορούσα να περιμένω ούτε δευτερόλεπτο σε απραξία από την νευρικότητα. Αφού έφτασα σπίτι, βγήκα γρήγορα από το αμάξι και έκατσα δίπλα στο πεζοδρόμιο όπου και όλα τα συμπτώματα εξαφανίστηκαν γρήγορα. Μετά από καμιά ώρα, αφού έκανα 2-3 τσιγάρα και είχα ηρεμήσει περίπου, αποφάσισα να πάω σε νοσοκομείο. Αυτό που πέρασα ήταν πολύ έντονο για να το αγνοήσω.
Πήγα στο νοσοκομείο, αφού έδωσα τα στοιχεία μου και πήρα αριθμό για το παθολογικό, ήρθε η σειρά μου μετά από 3 ώρες. Η παθολόγος μου είπε πως δεν υπάρχει κάτι παθολογικό με τα συμπτώματα που της περιέγραψα, με διαβεβαίωσε πως ακόμα και αν είχε την παραμικρή αμφιβολία, δεν θα την άφηνε χωρίς να την διερευνήσει. Ήταν τόσο σίγουρη που δεν με έστειλε καν για εξετάσεις.

Πέρασαν μερικές ημέρες ακόμα και επέστρεψα στην πόλη που μένω μόνος και σπουδάζω. Οι κρίσεις είχαν ελαττωθεί σε συχνότητα αλλά και ένταση, πράγμα που με ανακούφισε, αλλά η διαρκής ανησυχία για την υγεία μου, το έντονο άγχος καθώς και οι κακές συνήθειες να τσεκάρω συνεχώς τον σφυγμό μου και να δίνω σημασία σε ότι τυχαίο συνέβαινε, παρέμειναν. Προσπάθησα να σταματήσω αυτό με τον σφυγμό, αλλά έχω μία αρτηρία που περνάει στο δεξί μου χέρι κοντά στο δέρμα πάνω από τον αντίχειρα σχεδόν, την οποία μπορώ να δω να πάλλεται με το μάτι, χωρίς να την πιάσω. Αρκετά εκνευριστικό.
Αφού είδα πως δεν μπορούσα να διαχειριστώ όλο αυτό που περνούσα, αποφάσισα να πάω σε ψυχίατρο, ο οποίος με διέγνωσε με ήπια προς μέτρια κατάθλιψη, η οποία προκάλεσε τις κρίσεις πανικού, που με τη σειρά τους προκάλεσαν το άγχος για την υγεία. Μου έγραψε συνταγή με ένα αντικαταθλιπτικό (Ladose, 20mg) το οποίο είπε να παίρνω κάθε πρωί, και αγχολυτικό (Xanax 0,5mg) για να παίρνω μισό το πρωί, μισό το μεσημέρι και μισό το βράδυ (0.75mg ημερησίως). Αυτό έγινε πριν κανένα μήνα, και λίγο παραπάνω. Δεν ήθελα να πάρω φάρμακα, προτιμούσα να προσπαθήσω να το αντιμετωπίσω μόνος μου και έτσι δεν πήρα τα φάρμακα, αν και τα αγόρασα.

Είχα κολλήσει με αυτά που είχα διαβάσει για την καρδιά και αποφάσισα να πάω να κάνω άλλες δύο εξετάσεις, holter monitor (24ωρο καρδιογράφημα) και τεστ κοπώσεως.
Έκανα το holter, το οποίο ήταν και αυτό φυσιολογικό, με 84 παλμούς το λεπτό κατά μέσο όρο, 42 minimum όταν κοιμόμουν και 158 maximum μετά από 40 λεπτά περπάτημα, σε μία ανηφόρα με γρήγορο ρυθμό. Η καρδιολόγος μου είπε πως θα προτιμούσε να ήταν ο μέσος όρος γύρω στους 75, αλλά αυτό υποδηλώνει πως είμαι αγχώδης. Είχα 220 έκτακτες κολπικές συστολές, οι οποίες είναι ακίνδυνες και αθώες, και 2 έκτακτες κοιλιακές συστολές, τις οποίες ένιωσα (αυτά τα φτερουγίσματα που καταλαβαίνω κατά καιρούς). Η καρδιολόγος είπε πως 2 δεν είναι τίποτα, συμβαίνουν σε όλους τους υγιείς ανθρώπους.
Μετά την αξιολόγηση του holter, ξεκίνησα το τεστ κοπώσεως, με αρχική πίεση πάλι υψηλή, 134/85 και 71 παλμούς το λεπτό. Έβγαλα 12 λεπτά στον διάδρομο, συμπληρώνοντας 4 από τα 5 στάδια δυσκολίας με METs Score 13.5 (ό,τι και αν σημαίνει αυτό). Σταματήσαμε το τεστ επειδή η καρδιά μου έφτασε το 100% του ρυθμού που μπορεί να πιάσει θεωρητικά ένα άτομο της ηλικίας μου, 196 παλμούς το λεπτό. Η πίεσή μου έφτασε 190/90 και η καρδιολόγος ανέφερε πως θα προτιμούσε να είναι στο 170-180. Αλλά αφού ολοκλήρωσα το τεστ έπεσε γρήγορα στο 110, πράγμα που σύμφωνα με την καρδιολόγο σημαίνει πως δεν είμαι πραγματικά υπερτασικός, αλλά αγχώδης.
Συνοπτικά, το holter και το τεστ κοπώσεως ήταν και αυτά φυσιολογικά.

Πλέον δεν υπήρχε κάτι άλλο να κάνω, οπότε ξαναπήγα στον ψυχίατρο, ο οποίος με έπεισε να πάρω τα χάπια, τα οποία τα ξεκίνησα την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή.
Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν θέμα ψυχολογίας σε συνδυασμό με το Xanax, αλλά από την Παρασκευή ως την Τρίτη, για 4 ημέρες ήμουν εντελώς χαλαρός, σαν τον παλιό μου εαυτό, χωρίς άγχος.
Από την Τρίτη και μετά το άγχος επανήλθε, αλλά το Xanax φαίνεται να το μειώνει αρκετά. Ο ψυχίατρος είπε να το παίρνω επειδή το αντικαταθλιπτικό θέλει 4-6 εβδομάδες για να λειτουργήσει. Παίρνω μισό χάπι Xanax το πρωί και μισό το μεσημέρι (0.5mg ημερησίως). Αποφεύγω το βραδινό, εκτός και αν βλέπω πως είμαι στην τσίτα.

Εχθές νωρίς το πρωί πετάχτηκα από τον ύπνο μου χωρίς ανάσα, σαν να είχα σταματήσει να αναπνέω στον ύπνο μου.
Το είχα ξαναπάθει κάποιες φορές παλιότερα, αλλά τότε συνέβαινε όταν έπεφτα για ύπνο, στο στάδιο που με παίρνει ο ύπνος. Αλλά αυτή τη φορά ήταν μετά από κάποιες ώρες ύπνου και ήταν έντονο.
Πρέπει να κοιμόμουν ελαφριά γιατί εκείνη τη στιγμή είχα αυτό που λένε "lucid dreaming", που ενώ ονειρεύεσαι έχεις συνείδηση του τι συμβαίνει και μπορείς να ελέγξεις το όνειρό σου.
Προσπάθησα να ξανακοιμηθώ αλλά με έπιασε πάλι άγχος, ταχυκαρδία με δυνατούς παλμούς και πανικός. Σκέφτηκα να βγω έξω και να περπατήσω, όπως έκανα συνήθως όταν με έπιανε κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά πήρα μισό Xanax και μου πέρασε μετά. Κοιμήθηκα καμιά ώρα ακόμα, σηκώθηκα, ασχολήθηκα με κάτι επαγγελματικές υποχρεώσεις και το μεσημέρι πήγα για μάθημα. Κατά τις 3:00 το μεσημέρι πήρα το άλλο μισό Xanax, όμως μία ώρα αργότερα, στις 4:10 με έπιασε ξανά η κρίση πανικού, όπως και το πρωί. Μου έκανε εντύπωση που με έπιασε 2 φορές σε μία ημέρα με τέτοια ένταση, δεν το είχα ξαναπάθει, πόσο μάλλον ενώ είχα πάρει Xanax μία ώρα νωρίτερα, γεγονός που με τρόμαξε γιατί ενίσχυσε τον φόβο μου πως παθαίνω κάτι παθολογικό. Αφού άρχισα να ηρεμώ, ήμουν βέβαια ακόμα ταραγμένος, πήρα και άλλο μισό Xanax γιατί έπρεπε να οδηγήσω μέχρι το σπίτι και φοβόμουν να το κάνω σε αυτή την κατάσταση, γιατί εκτός από εμένα, θα ήμουν κίνδυνος και για τους άλλους, αν και ακόμα υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες, είμαι αρκετά προσεκτικός και συνειδητοποιημένος οδηγός. Το τελευταίο Xanax με ηρέμησε αρκετά και έτσι οδήγησα σπίτι.

Το ίδιο βράδυ αργότερα σκεφτόμουν πως το Xanax όντως μου είναι αρκετά χρήσιμο, αλλά επειδή δεν θέλω να μου γίνει συνήθεια ως εύκολη λύση, μιας και είναι αρκετά εθιστικό από όσο διαβάζω, αποφάσισα να μην παίρνω αυτά τα μισά χάπια κάθε πρωί και μεσημέρι, αλλά μόνο όταν βλέπω πως πάει να με πιάσει κάποια κρίση. Έτσι, σήμερα το πρωί δεν πήρα το πρωινό, αλλά πήρα ένα κατά τις 4:00 το μεσημέρι, γιατί ενώ δεν είχα κάποια χρήση, είχα έντονο άγχος και φοβόμουν μη με πιάσει.

Τώρα, αυτή η φαρμακευτική αγωγή είναι η τελευταία μου ελπίδα να ξεφύγω από όλο αυτό το μαρτύριο. Περιμένω να περάσει ο καιρός να δω αν θα λειτουργήσει το αντικαταθλιπτικό.
Με έχουν διαβεβαιώσει όλοι πως όλο αυτό είναι καθαρά ψυχολογικό, και εγώ παρόλο που γενικά πάντα βασίζομαι στην ψυχρή λογική, συνεχίζω να αγχώνομαι πιστεύοντας πως θα πάθω κάτι, αγνοώντας κάθε διαβεβαίωση από τους γιατρούς. Νομίζω πως δεν μπορώ να συμβιβαστώ με το γεγονός πως θα πεθάνω, όπως όλοι και όλα, είτε τώρα κοντά είτε κάποια στιγμή στο μακρινό μέλλον. Αλλά αυτή είναι φιλοσοφική κουβέντα για κάποια άλλη στιγμή. Τέλος πάντων.
Έχω χάσει πλέον τον εαυτό μου (και κιλά), δεν απολαμβάνω τις στιγμές με την οικογένειά μου και τους φίλους μου. Δεν μιλάω, δεν γελάω, δεν κάνω αστεία, απλά είμαι παρών.
Αυτά... Χαρά στο κουράγιο όποιου/ας κάτσει και διαβάσει την έκθεσή μου, θα είναι κουραστικό. :D
Ακόμη και το forum δεν με άφησε γιατί ήταν πολύ μεγάλη και έτσι την έσπασα σε δύο κομμάτια. :P
Απλά είπα να τα περιγράψω αναλυτικά μπας και μπορέσει κανείς να συσχετιστεί με την εμπειρία μου, ή να περνάει κάτι παρόμοιο.

Για όποιους βαριούνται να διαβάσουν τα παραπάνω, και με το δίκαιο τους δηλαδή τόσα που είναι, συνοπτικά, ξεκίνησα να έχω κρίσεις πανικού πριν 6 μήνες, έκανα καρδιολογικές εξετάσεις οι οποίες ήταν φυσιολογικές, απέκτησα έντονο άγχος για την υγεία μου, όλα αυτά ως αποτέλεσμα κατάθλιψης και ξεκίνησα φαρμακευτική αγωγή με Ladose και Xanax πριν καμιά εβδομάδα. Τώρα περιμένω...

Με εκτίμηση και τις καλύτερες ευχές σε όλους,
Comfortably Numb

----------


## VassilisM

Καλησπερα φιλε!
Διαβασα την ιστορια σου και θυμηθηκα οσα και γω εχω βιωσει με τις κρισεις πανικου που εξελιχθηκαν σε αγχωδη διαταραχη..Ο εφιαλτης για μενα αρχισε οταν ημουν 20 ετων μετα απο μια περιοδο εντονου στρες με συμπτωματα ταχυκαρδια, ζαλαδα, ταση λιποθυμιας, μουδιασματα, σφιξιμο στο στομαχι, ναυτια. Μου εγινε εμμονη ιδεα οτι ειχα καποιο παθολογικο προβλημα παρα τις διαβεβαιωσεις των γιατρων και δυστυχως περασαν μερικα χρονια μεχρι να καταλαβω οτι το προβλημα ηταν ψυχολογικο..τωρα πλεον γνωριζοντας το προβλημα μπορω να περιοριζω τον φοβο μου και να ελεγχω τα συμπτωματα ωστε να αποφευγω τις δυνατες κρισεις. 
Εμενα οι γιατροι μου συνεστησαν να παιρνω beta blockers οταν νιωθω αγχωμενος λογω υπερεκκρισης αδρεναλινης κλπ..Xanax επαιρνα σε καποια φαση για περιπου 2-3 βδομαδες καθε βραδυ και οταν πηγα να τα σταματησω σταδιακα ζοριστηκα, οποτε καλο ειναι να τα αποφευγεις λογω εθισμου. Επιπλεον τα χαπια αυτα μπορει να προκαλεσουν και νυχτερινους εφιαλτες..
Προσπαθησε να ανακαλυψεις τις αιτιες που σου προκαλουν αγχος ή/και καταθλιψη και να κανεις αλλαγες στη ζωη σου. Συχνα παντως ολες αυτες οι διαταραχες οφειλονται σε στοιχεια του χαρακτηρα του καθενος που δυσκολα αλλαζουν..Καλο ειναι να τα συζητας ολα αυτα με τους φιλους σου, να ανοιγεσαι και να μην τα κρατας μεσα σου. Και διωξε το φοβο που εχεις, αλλωστε τωρα ξερεις οτι εισαι απολυτως υγιης (και η πιεση σου ειναι μια χαρα! ποιος σου ειπε οτι 135/85 ειναι υψηλη?? εγω χαλαρος εχω 115/80 και σε στρες φτανω 150/100)

----------


## Comfortably Numb

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση και για τις συμβουλές *VassilisM*!

Το θετικό είναι πως έχω εντοπίσει τους παράγοντες που μου προκαλούν άγχος και κατάθλιψη.
Δυστυχώς μερικοί με αυτούς είναι εκτός του δικού μου ελέγχου, γεγονός με το οποίο πρέπει να συμβιβαστώ, αλλά δεν το έχω κάνει ακόμη... Και άλλοι είναι πράγματα που μπορώ να ελέγξω, όπως σωστά είπες, κάνοντας αλλαγές στη ζωή μου. Αυτές τις αλλαγές έχω ήδη ξεκινήσει να τις κάνω, αλλά απαιτούν χρόνο, οπότε το άγχος παραμένει μέχρι να γίνουν καλύτερα τα πράγματα τα οποία αλλάζω.
Όσον αφορά αυτές τις αλλαγές, νιώθω πως έχω ένα βουνό μπροστά μου, αλλά έχω αρχίσει να το ανεβαίνω και πιστεύω πως αν συνεχίσω, θα το καταφέρω. Αυτό που φοβάμαι, ενώ έχω την διάθεση, την θέληση και τον τρόπο να αλλάξω αυτά που πρέπει να αλλάξω, είναι πως αυτή η κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκομαι θα με εμποδίσει. Ειρωνικό κατά κάποιο τρόπο.
Προσπαθώ να διώξω αυτό το φόβο για την υγεία μου, αλλά όπως καταλαβαίνεις και σωστά είπες, είναι εμμονή πλέον. Πολλές φορές όταν με κυριεύει ξεκινάω να κάνω θετικές και λογικές σκέψεις, πως όντως είμαι υγιής και έχω κάνει εξετάσεις. Κάποιες φορές το κερδίζω και το ξεπερνάω και άλλες το χάνω. Αλλά είναι μία αρχή...

Η οικογένειά μου και οι φίλοι μου γνωρίζουν τι περνάω, τους το έχω πει και είναι όλοι τους αρκετά υποστηρικτικοί, αλλά δυστυχώς λόγω απόστασης δεν τους βλέπω συχνά. Ένας φίλος μου μάλιστα περνάει παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με τις κρίσεις πανικού και ακολουθεί την ίδια θεραπεία με τα ίδια φάρμακα με εμένα. Βρίσκεται ήδη 1,5 μήνα μπροστά και μου λέει πως νιώθει κάπως καλύτερα. Οπότε ελπίζω και εγώ στο ίδιο.

Συγχαρητήρια που ξεπέρασες αυτή την εμμονή φίλε, ελπίζω να τα πας ακόμη καλύτερα!

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι! :)

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Καλο κουραγιο σου ευχομαι.
Διαβασα ολο το σεντονακι και μπορω να πω οτι βρηκα πολλα κοινα.

Το μονο καλο απο αυτην την ιστορια για μενα ειναι οτι εκοψα το τσιγαρο :P

Εισαι και μικρος γμτ!Αλλα τωρα που το σκεφτομαι και μενα στα 27 με επιασαν τα εκτακτα ψυχικα φαινομενα:P και τωρα στα 35 ακομα παλευω μαζι τους.

----------


## Peach

Και εγω βρηκα πολλα κοινα...οχι ολα βεβαια, αλλα γενικα ολα ειναι συμπτωματα του αγχους.Εγω δεν εχω παρει ποτε μου φαρμακα βεβαια, αλλα δεν ξερω αν εχω κανει καλα, το προβλημα το εχω 4 μηνες.Νιωθω καθημερινα ζαλαδες και μουδιασματα, οχι με τη μορφη κρισης, ειναι απλά εκει. Και ενω εχω παει σε γιατρους και σε ψυχοθεραπευτη που με διαβεβαιωσαν ολοι οτι ειναι απο το αγχος, ακομα ειναι καρφωμενη στο μυαλο η ιδεα οτι κατι εχω.Απο εκει πρεπει να ξεκινησουμε.

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Εγω αν δεν ειχα τις ριμαδες τις εκτακτες συστολες θα ημουν πολυ καλυτερα...Αλλα αρχιζουν και με κουραζουν!

----------


## Peach

> Εγω αν δεν ειχα τις ριμαδες τις εκτακτες συστολες θα ημουν πολυ καλυτερα...Αλλα αρχιζουν και με κουραζουν!


Ολοι εχουμε και απο ενα ψυχοσωματικο που μας παει πισω, και γω αν δεν ειχα τη ζαλαδα θα πεταγα!Αλλα απο καπου πηγαζουν ολα αυτα, και μετα απο 4 μηνες ταλαιπωριας πιστευω οτι μονο η ψυχοθεραπεια μπορει να βοηθησει, με η χωρις φαρμακα!Επισης ειναι και φαυλος κυκλος, δηλαδη αγχωνομαστε επειδη εχουμε συμπτωματα, τα οποια εχουν ερθει απο το αγχος!Οταν σπασει ο κυκλος νομιζω αρχιζεις να συνερχεσαι!

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Δεν ξερω βρε ροδακινο...Την μια εχουν ενα μηνα να με πιανουν πχ και τις τελευταιες βδομαδες με εχουν τσακισει στην κυριολεξια..και η αγωγη αγωγη!!!
Και ο καρδιολογος ουτε να με δει..Μου εγραψε και χαρτι για gym!

----------


## Peach

> Δεν ξερω βρε ροδακινο...Την μια εχουν ενα μηνα να με πιανουν πχ και τις τελευταιες βδομαδες με εχουν τσακισει στην κυριολεξια..και η αγωγη αγωγη!!!
> Και ο καρδιολογος ουτε να με δει..Μου εγραψε και χαρτι για gym!


Ψυχοθεραπεια κάνεις?Απο τα λιγα που ξερω, καθως δεν ειμαι και εμπειρη παθουσα, ολα αυτα ειναι ο τροπος του σωματος να μας πει οτι κατι δεν παει καλα σε ψυχολογικο επιπεδο.Εγω ακομα δεν εχω καταφερει να τα αποβαλω, αλλα πρεπει απο καπου να αρχισεις. Εχω δει σε ποστ σου οτι ταλαιπωρεισαι χρονια με αυτη την ιστορια, δεν εβγαλες ακρη ποτε?

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Ναι εκανα και πιο παλια μετα σταματουσα και ξανα..

Τωρα ειμαι σε μια αρχη με μια νεα ψυχολογο .Πηγα μια φορα και θα ξαναπαω την αλλη εβδομαδα.Και ατομικα αλλα και ομαδικα!! Φαινεται ενδιαφερον!

----------


## Peach

Δεν ξερω αν θα με βοηθουσε κατι ομαδικο,παντως καλα κανεις και ξεκινησες παλι, μετα απο καποιο σημειο ειναι αδυνατον να το παλεψεις μονος σου

----------


## Comfortably Numb

Γεια σας παιδιά, ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Και που διαβάσατε το σεντόνι. :p

Σωστά *Peach*, το θέμα είναι να σπάσει αυτός ο κύκλος που λες. Ή έστω να πιστέψω και υποσυνείδητα πως όλα αυτά οφείλονται στο άγχος 100%, ώστε να σταματήσω να τους δίνω τόση σημασία και να τα μεγαλοποιώ. Αλλά δυστυχώς αυτό δεν έχει γίνει ακόμη. Για αυτό ξεκίνησα και τα φάρμακα, για να γίνει πιο γρήγορα (σύμφωνα με τον γιατρό) και σταματήσω επιτέλους να ανησυχώ.

Η παθολόγος που μίλησα όταν πήγα στο νοσοκομείο μου είπε να προσπαθήσω να το ξεπεράσω όπως μπορώ, κυρίως να το πάρω απόφαση. Το έθεσε ως εξής:
_Είσαι τώρα 24 και ανησυχείς υπερβολικά για αυτά τα πράγματα. Όταν φτάσεις 50-60, θα κοιτάς πίσω και θα βλέπεις πόσο καιρό πέρασες άσχημα λόγω αυτής της ανησυχίας και της εμμονής, και πόσο επηρέασε την συμπεριφορά και την καθημερινότητά σου, που δεν θα μετανιώνεις κάτι περισσότερο._Κάτι παρόμοιο μου είπε και η τελευταία καρδιολόγος που επισκέφθηκα. Και έχουν δίκιο. Αλλά εγώ εκεί...
Θέλω να πιστεύω πως τα το ξεπεράσω κάποια στιγμή, όπως ελπίζω να ξεπεράσετε και εσείς τα δικά σας προβλήματα, που όπως βλέπω είναι παρόμοια με τα δικά μου, ή τουλάχιστον όλα στην κατηγορία του άγχους.

*Touch_The_Sky* Καλή αρχή με τη νέα ψυχολόγο! Και εγώ θα περιμένω να δω πως θα πάνε τα πράγματα με το αντικαταθλιπτικό και αν χρειαστεί θα ξεκινήσω και εγώ θεραπεία.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Αυτά τα ψυχοσωματικά είναι άλλο πράγμα. Όσο περνάει ο καιρός όλο και πιο πολύ άνθρωποι υποφέρουν από αυτό. Ίσως είναι η μάστιγα της εποχής, τι να πω. Εγώ υποφέρω από έκτακτες συστολές που μου έχουν δημιουργήσει ένα σωρό φοβίες. Φοβάμαι να κυκλοφορήσω μόνη μου, φοβάμαι να πάω σε απομακρυσμένα μέρη και να κάνω πράγματα που έκανα παλιά. Όλα αυτά ξεκίνησαν από τις έκτακτες συστολές που νιώθω, τις οποίες τις δημιουργεί το άγχος και όλα αυτά είναι ψυχοσωματικά. Πάντως πιστεύω από αυτά που διάβασα Comfortably Numb ότι κι εσένα οι κρίσεις πανικού από τις έκτακτες ξεκίνησαν. Ανέφερες ότι στην αρχή ένιωσες ένα δυνατό παλμό στην καρδιά σου και μετά είχες ταχυκαρδία. Αυτό ήταν κάποια έκτακτη που σε τρόμαξε. Πάντως θα σε συμβούλευα αντί να παίρνεις συνέχεια χάπια, να ξεκινήσεις κάποια ψυχοθεραπεία ώστε να σε βοηθήσει να διαχειρίζεσαι τις κρίσεις άγχους που παθαίνεις, γιατί κακά τα ψέματα, τα φάρμακα προκαλούν εθισμό και δεν είναι η ουσιαστική λύση στην πηγή του κακού.

----------


## Comfortably Numb

Γεια σου Μαρία.

Δεν ξέρω αν αυτός ο δυνατός παλμός που αναφέρω ήταν όντως κάποια έκτακτη συστολή. Αυτές τις έκτακτες κοιλιακές συστολές τις αισθάνομαι σαν ένα στιγμιαίο φτερούγισμα της καρδιάς, λες και χτυπάει αέρα αντί για αίμα. Αυτός ο "δυνατός παλμός" που μου συνέβει τότε είχε τελείως διαφορετική αίσθηση. Ήταν σαν αντί για αέρα, η μία φυσιολογική ποσότητα αίματος, η καρδιά να χτυπάει με μία υπερβολική ποσότητα αίματος και ένιωσα την αδρεναλίνη να ταξιδεύει σε όλο μου το πάνω σώμα, σαν ένα ξαφνικό φούντωμα. Μου είναι δύσκολο να το περιγράψω. Αλλά ναι, δεν αποκλείεται και αυτό που λες, δηλαδή να ήταν κάποια έκτακτη συστολή με διαφορετική αίσθηση.

Όσο για τα φάρμακα, έχεις δίκιο, αλλά εγώ το βλέπω λίγο διαφορετικά πλέον. Χωρίς αυτά, ναι, ίσως να μπορώ να ξεπεράσω το πρόβλημά μου κάνοντας αυτές τις αλλαγές που έχω ξεκινήσει να κάνω σε πράγματα που μου προκαλούν άγχος, αλλά ίσως και να μη μπορέσω να το ξεπεράσω. Αν μπορέσω, τότε σίγουρα θα μου πάρει περισσότερο χρόνο να το κάνω, από ότι με τα φάρμακα.
Δεν τα βλέπω ως λύση, γιατί όπως σωστά τόνισες, δεν είναι. Τα βλέπω περισσότερο ως μία μικρή βοήθεια, μία διευκόλυνση για να ξεκινήσω και να κάνω πιο εύκολα τις αλλαγές που θέλω να κάνω, μιας και με ηρεμούν και μου επιτρέπουν να συγκεντρωθώ και να είμαι πιο αποτελεσματικός.

Έχω σκεφτεί και για ψυχοθεραπεία. Αλλά μιας και ξεκίνησα με τα φάρμακα, λέω να περιμένω λίγο καιρό και να δω αν υπάρξει βελτίωση στο άμεσο μέλλον και αν αυτή είναι ικανοποιητική και από εκεί και πέρα, θα αποφασίσω ανάλογα. Αλλά είναι κάτι που το έχω στο μυαλό μου. :)




> Εγώ υποφέρω από έκτακτες συστολές που μου έχουν δημιουργήσει ένα σωρό φοβίες. Φοβάμαι να κυκλοφορήσω μόνη μου, φοβάμαι να πάω σε απομακρυσμένα μέρη και να κάνω πράγματα που έκανα παλιά.


Αυτό είναι το χειρότερο από όλα. Που ουσιαστικά αυτό το πρόβλημα σου στέκεται εμπόδιο σχεδόν στα πάντα. Ακριβώς το ίδιο περνάω και εγώ.

Εσύ κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία;

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Θα στηριχτεις στα φαρμακα φιλαρακι και ξερεις τι θα κανεις?Μια τρυπα στο νερο..Εχω δει περιπτωσεις εδω μεσα που ειναι μια ζωη σε αγωγη για πανικους και παραμενουν με πανικους..Ναι τα φαρμακα θα σου καταλαγιασουν το αγχος , θα σου καταλαγιασουν τα συμπτωματα ομως ο φοβος θα παραμενει!Και το κλειδακι στην κριση πανικου ειναι ο φοβος..Αν δεν κανεις ψυχοθεραπεια δεν θα κανεις τιποτα..Με τα φαρμακα θα πολεμησεις το συμπτωμα αλλα οχι την αιτια και κυριως την αρνητικη σκεψη.

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Επιβεβαιωνω το παραπανω.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Σίγουρα τα φάρμακα μπορεί να σε βοηθήσουν, άλλα σε συνδυασμό με ψυχοθεραπεία. Από μόνα τους ανακουφίζουν προσωρινά το πρόβλημα εκείνη την στιγμή όχι μόνιμα. Εγώ δεν κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία, αλλά ξέρω πως κάποια στιγμή θα το επιχειρήσω. Ακόμα προσπαθώ να το αντιμετωπίσω και να το ξεπεράσω μόνη μου. Όταν με πιάνουν οι αρρυθμίες σκέφτομαι ότι δεν πρόκειται να πάθω τίποτα, αφού μου το έχουν επιβεβαιώσει τόσοι γιατροί, και προσπαθώ να κυριαρχήσω στο φόβο που με κυριεύει. Προσπαθώ να κάνω αυτά που έκανα παλιά γιατί δεν θέλω να γίνω αγοραφοβική, και ξέρω πως όλα είναι στο μυαλό μου, ουσιαστικά δεν έχουμε τίποτα, απλά είμαστε λίγο περισσότερο ευαίσθητη και αγχώδης από κάποιους άλλους. Σκέφτομαι ότι πολλοί άνθρωποι αντιμετωπίζουν το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα με τις έκτακτες πολλά χρόνια τώρα και αυτό με παρηγορεί. Οι αρρυθμίες είναι και αυτές ψυχοσωματικά απλά στο κάθε άνθρωπο εκδηλώνονται με διαφορετικά συμπτώματα. Πάντως εγώ καταλαβαίνω περισσότερο τις κολπικές έκτακτες, αυτές που εσένα σου βρήκαν 220 την ημέρα. Το θέμα είναι ότι έχει αλλάξει η ζωή μας και η πραγματικότητα μας και αυτό είναι αρκετά ψυχοφθόρο, είναι όμως στο χέρι μας να το παλέψουμε και να το δουλέψουμε μέσα μας με τον εαυτό μας.

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Οι εκτακτες ειναι πολυ ασχημο συναισθημα.
Εχουν αρχισει και με κουραζουν!

----------


## manos32

Φίλε μου και γω παθών,και ανάθεμα την ωρα και τη στιγμή που εμπλεξα μ αυτα..Εκανα και γω εξετάσεις και ήθελα να κάνω κι άλλες,αλλά ο γιατρος ήταν ξεκάθαρος-είναι ψυχοσωματικά μην ψάχνεσαι-βρήκε εκτακτες συστολές κολπικές και κοιλιακές.
Αλλιώς αισθάνεσαι τις κολπικές και αλλιώς τις κοιλιακές(πάνω μερος της καρδιάς και κάτω)μη σε προβληματίζει..Με πάνε πολύ πίσω αυτά δυστυχώς,και η ζωή μου σε πολλούς τομείς εχει αρχίσει να περιορίζεται απ τα ψυχοσωματικά...Κανένα φάρμακο δε λύνει τα προβλήματα εκτός των αντιβιωτικών που αντιμετωπίζει την αρχική αιτία..Τα υπόλοιπα κάνουν συμπτωματική θεραπεία αλλά οι αιτίες παραμένουν,γι αυτό και πολλοί μόλις διακόψουν την φαρμακευτική αγωγή μετά απο ένα ευλογο χρονικό διάστημα ξαναντιμετωπίζουν τα ίδια..Τα φαρμακα είναι βέβαια πολύ αποτελεσματικά στα συμπτώματα ΑΛΛΑ βρές και έναν ΚΑΛΟ θεραπευτη στην γνωσιακη συμπεριφοριστική θεραπεία για μόνιμα αποτελέσματα
..Αυτά μου είπε ενας ειδικός που βρήκα την σελίδα του,καθηγητής ψυχιατρικής με μάστερ και ειδικότητες στο εξωτερικό..Εγώ βρήκα μια ψυχοθεραπέυτρια και ελπίζω να βρω άκρη μ αυτά γιατί μου έχουν κάνει τη ζωή πολύ δύσκολη και δεν την παλεύω..

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Το θεμα ειναι οτι παρολο την αγωγη με το σεροξατ,οι εκτακτες δινουν και παιρνουν..Αυτος ο κομπος στον λαιμο..
Οταν μιλησα στην παθολογο αλλα και στον καρδιολογο για τενορμιν (β αναστολεα) μου ειπε να το ξεχασω και οτι ειμαι πολυ μικρος.

Τελος παντων μην χαλαω και το θεμα του παιδιου με τα δικα μου.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Μην ξεχνατε οτι οι Β' αποκλειστες ειναι ενα καρδιολογικο φαρμακο κυριως..Μακρια και αλαργα!

----------


## manos32

Ενα άλλο που με προβληματίζει είναι οτι τις τελευταίες μέρες νιώθω πρωτα ένα φούσκωμα,σα να θέλω να ρευτώ,και μετά απο λίγο κανα δυο έκτακτες,επίσης οταν ρεύομαι(χίλια συγνώμη) ανακουφίζομαι και δεν ξανακάνω έκτακτη...Να δώ τι άλλο θα μου βγεί...Επίσης οι Β αναστολείς μου είπε και μένα ο γιατρός δεν είναι για νέους ανθρωπους..Δεν τα δίνει εύκολα..

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Έχει κοιτάξει κανείς μήπως έχει διαφραγματοκήλη; Γιατί αυτό προκαλεί πολλές έκτακτες επειδή πιέζεται η καρδιά. Εγώ δεν το έχω κοιτάξει γιατί πρέπει να γίνει γαστροσκόπηση και φοβάμαι.

----------


## manos32

ρε παιδιά δεν κανονίζουμε να πάμε για καφέ να γνωριστούμε απο κοντά??θα γίνει ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ!!!

----------


## 66psy

Aγαπητο μελος, 
Εχω και γω διαταραχη πανικου με καποιες βεβαια διαφορες. Στο σημειο που λες οτι ησουν στο δρομο, σε πιασε κριση και πηγες στο νοσοκομειο μου θυμιζει μια δικη μου περιπτωση που με πιασε κριση και μπηκα σε ενα φαρμακειο και μου μετρησαν την πιεση (που ειχε φτασει κοκκινο) και μου ακουσαν την καρδια (η οποια ειμαι σιγουρη οτι ακουγοταν και χωρις στηθοσκοπιο ετσι οπως χτυπουσε). Περασα ενα διαστημα περιπου πεντε μηνες χωρις χαπια. Ειπα οτι θα το παλεψω μονη μου αλλα η κατασταση ολο και χειροτερευε. Γι αυτο αποφάσισα να παω σε ψυχιατρο και με το xanax βρηκα την ισσοροπια μου. Μην περιμενεις ομως μονο απο τα χαπια δουλεια. Εγω αυτό εκανα και δεν ειδα αποτελεσμα. το χαπι μπορει να με ηρεμουσε αλλα η κατασταση εμενε στασιμη. δεν βελτιωνομουν. 
Μονο όταν αποφασισα να το προσπαθησω και εγω, ειδα αλλαγη. Τωρα δεν ειναι μονο το ζανξ που με βοηθαει αλλα και εγω η ιδια. Παιρνω μονο ένα την ημερα (0,5mg), οπως μου χει συνηστησει και ο γιατρος και δεν επιτερπω στον εαυτο μου να παρει αλλο. Λεω στον εαυτο μου "το χαπι το πηρες. τελος. τωρα προσπαθεις εσυ. ηρεμησε. οι κρισεις ειναι τρομακτικες αλλα δεν ειναι επικινδυνες. ηρεμησε". Στην αρχη δεν επιανε, αλλα με την εξασκηση αρχιζε να δουλευει!
Στη περιοδο της εξεταστικης ειχα φτασει στο σημειο να παιρνω 3 την ημερα, γιατι ειμαι αγοροφοβικη και οι αιθουσες του πανεπιστημιου με τρομαζαν. Και επειδη ημουν διβασμενη ήταν κριμα να μην παω να δωσω μονο και μονο επειδη φοβομουν τον κοσμο. Γι αυτό και επερνα 3 χαπια. Μετα ομως σκεφτηκα πως ειμαι 20 χρονων ακομη? αν απο τωρα κανω υπερκαταναλωση στα 30 πως θα την παλεψω? Γι αυτο λοιπον εβαλα φρενο και ακολουθησα το 1 την ημερα οπως μου ειχε πει κι ο γιατρος.
Συνοπτικα, αυτο που θελω να σου πω πως τα χαπια βοηθανε αλλα μην στηριζεσαι μονο σ αυτά. Και τελος οτι οι κρισεις δεν ειναι απολυτως τιποτα. Εναμισυ χρονο με ταλαιπωρουν και πλεον δεν τις δινω σημασια. Στην τελικη δεν επαθα απολυτως τιποτα απο αυτες. ουτε πεθανα, ουτε λιποθυμησα ποτε. το μονο που καταφερα είναι να αποκρυνθω απο φιλους και γνωστους και να κλειστω στο σπιτι. Μην αγχωνεσαι. Θελει τον χρονο του για να περασει αυτη η διαταραχη . Κι οσον αφορα τις σκεψεις (που ειναι οι πιο ενοχλητικες) σχετικα με το οτι κινδινευεις μην δινεις και πολυ σημασια. προσπαθησε να λες στον εαυτο σου να χαλαρωσει και οτι ολα θα πανε καλα. Σ εμενα προσωπικα αυτό με τον καιρο δουλεψε! επισης οταν ξεπηδανε τετοιες σκεψεις ακουω μουσικη ή παιρνω τηλ κανενα γνωστο να μθιλησουμε να ξεχαστω. Μεσα σε 5 λεπτα οι σκεψεις εχουν φυγει, επειδη αποσχολω το μυαλο μου με κατι αλλο. Μπορεις να το δοκιμασεις. Σε εμενα πιανει παντως!

----------


## Comfortably Numb

*@Touch_The_Sky* εννοείται δεν χαλάς καθόλου το θέμα, μοιραζόμαστε εμπειρίες, οπότε ελεύθερα. Πάντως θα συμφωνήσω με το *mnimonio* (πρέπει να γίνω βουλευτής) και να σου προτείνω και εγώ να ακούσεις τους γιατρούς όσον αφορά τα beta-blockers.Το Ternomin ήταν αυτό που μου έδωσε ο πρώτος καρδιολόγος, αλλά οι άλλοι δύο μου είπαν πως έκανε λάθος που το έκανε και πως έκανα καλά που δεν τα πήρα. Επιδρούν κατευθείαν στην καρδιά. Αν για παράδειγμα το Xanax αντιμετωπίζει το σύμπτωμα της αιτίας, τότε το Ternomin θα αντιμετωπίζει το σύμπτωμα του συμπτώματος. Δεν είναι λύση πιστεύω. Αλλά δεν είμαι και γιατρός.

Φίλε Μάνο και εγώ το ίδιο, μετανιώνω την ώρα και τη στιγμή που άρχισα να ψάχνομαι με αυτά τα πράγματα. Θα ψάξω να βρω ψυχοθεραπευτή εφόσον δω πως δεν έχω κάποια βελτίωση γενικά. Είμαι τώρα 10 μέρες με τα φάρμακα και θα περιμένω 3 εβδομάδες ακόμα να δω πως θα πάει. Και από εκεί και πέρα βλέπουμε.
Πάντως, αν έχετε εμπειρίες από ψυχοθεραπεία, πείτε τες, γιατί για να σας πω την αλήθεια δεν έχω καταλάβει πως ακριβώς λειτουργεί. Μου ακούγεται αρκετά δύσκολο να καταφέρει κάποιος να με βοηθήσει να βγάλω αυτές τις ιδέες από το μυαλό μου.
Όσο για το θέμα με το ρέψιμο Μάνο, το είχα και εγώ, αλλά όχι συνέχεια. Πάντα ένιωθα ένα βάρος στο στήθος, μία πίεση, που με άγχωναν, κυρίως μετά από κάθε γεύμα. Αλλά το ρέψιμο με ανακούφιζε.
Τις έκτακτες τις έχω σπάνια (τουλάχιστον αυτές που καταλαβαίνω), αλλά όντως είναι τρομακτικές άμα τις αισθάνεσαι έντονα.

Μαρία, αν σε καθησυχάζει καθόλου, οι κολπικές που είπες είπες πως νιώθεις, σύμφωνα με όσα έχω διαβάσει είναι ακίνδυνες και αθώες, πράγμα το οποίο επιβεβαίωσε η καρδιολόγος μου όταν συζητούσαμε για το Holter. Αν κάποιες αποτελούν "κίνδυνο" (και πάλι υπό συνθήκες και όχι άμεσα) είναι οι κοιλιακές, αλλά και αυτές υπάρχουν σε πάρα πολλούς υγιείς ανθρώπους και μπορούν να προκληθούν από πολλά πράγματα εκτός από καρδιακά "προβλήματα", μεταξύ άλλων από το άγχος, την σοκολάτα κ.α.

*@66psy* Τώρα είδα την απάντησή σου! Είχα βάλει την εμφάνιση σε υβριδική λειτουργία και εμφανιζόταν σε άλλο σημείο και όχι κάτω κάτω. Το ξανά άλλαξα σε γραμμική.
Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές, θα σε ακούσω και θα τα δοκιμάσω.
Για το Xanax, αν και είναι ακόμη νωρίς, αντί να παίρνω μισό κάθε πρωί, μεσημέρι και βράδυ (των 0.5 και εγώ) όπως είπε ο γιατρός, παίρνω μόνο όταν νιώθω πως πιέζομαι. Σήμερα πήρα μισό το πρωί μόνο και δεν έχω ξαναπάρει και ούτε σκοπεύω για σήμερα.
Κάθε φορά που νιώθω έντονο το άγχος ή πρόκειται να με πιάσει κρίση προσπαθώ και εγώ να κάνω θετικές σκέψεις. Πως το έχω ξαναπεράσει πολλές φορές, όλες φοβόμουν πως θα πάθω κάτι αλλά ποτέ δεν έγινε τίποτα. Κάποιες φορές μου περνάει με αυτό τον τρόπο, λίγες μεν και κάποιες όχι. Αλλά είναι μία αρχή.
Γενικά πάνω κάτω, όλα όσα είπες συν μερικά άλλα είναι αυτά που προσπαθώ να κάνω. :)

----------


## grtt

Είμαι 40 και δυστυχώς αυτά τα ψυχοσωματικά τα έχω από τα 21 μου. Στα 21 μου από έντονη στεναχώρια πρέπει να είχα εκατοντάδες -ή και παραπάνω έκτακτες συστολές καθημερινά και επί 2 μήνες. Από τότε με έχει πιάσει άλλη μια φορά τόσο έντονα, αλλά πέρα από αυτό γενικά κατά καιρούς νοιώθω έκτακτες. Έχω κάνει ένα σωρό καρδιογραφήματα, triplex, τεστ κοπώσεως. Η αλήθεια είναι τα τελευταία χρόνια μου παρουσιάστηκε πίεση και παίρνω και beta blocker, το οποίο μάλλον κάνει καλό και στις έκτακτες.

Γενικά βέβαια, μουδιάσματα, ταχυπαλμίες κλπ μου χουν τύχει. Και μάλιστα εγώ κατά καιρούς πέρα από τα κλασικά, ότι δηλαδή έχω πρόβλημα με την καρδιά, μου χει σφηνωθεί στο κεφάλι ότι μπορεί να έχω πάθει εγκεφαλικό, να υποφέρω από σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκας, να έχω λέμφωμα Hodgins στο λαιμό, HIV, διάφορα είδη καρκίνων κλπ. Κι ενώ τα τελευταία χρόνια, μετά από πολλές επισκέψεις σε γιατρούς, δεκάδες εξετάσεις, μερικές εκ των οποίων και ιδιωτικά, άρα έδωσα και αρκετά χρήματα, είχαν ελαττωθεί αυτές οι ιδέες και οι αδικαιολόγητες επισκέψεις μου σε γιατρούς, κάτι έγινε πριν 2 μήνες και ξανακύλησα.

Δυστυχώς αυτή τη φορά μου έχει καρφωθεί στο μυαλό ότι πάσχω από μία συγκεκριμένη ασθένεια, και όσο και αν προσπαθώ να πείσω τον εαυτό μου να μη το σκέφτομαι, δεν μπορώ. Δε θέλω να γράψω λεπτομέρειες σήμερα γιατί είμαι ουσιαστικά στη μέση μιας κρίσης που μου έχει προκαλέσει απίστευτο άγχος και φόβο, και παρόλο που κατά 99% οι φόβοι μου δεν αληθεύουν, είμαι σχεδόν πανικόβλητος.... Ας ελπίσουμε ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά...

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Για πες λεπτομερειες για το χολτερ θεματοθετη...Εμενα θα μου προκαλουσε τοσο αγχος παντως που θα ειχα μονιμως εκτακτες αν το φορουσα!Για πες..

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Να σου πω και γω που εχω βαλει 2 φορες.
5 παπαρακια τα κολλανε στην περιοχη του στηθους και εκει γυρω και αυτο καταγραφει.Σαν μικρο walkman το εχεις πχ με κλιψακι στο παντελονι. Και εχει και ενα κουμπακι.
Οταν νιωθεις κατι περιεργο (εκτακτη συστολη πχ) το πατας!

----------


## Comfortably Numb

*mnimonio* σύμφωνα με την καρδιολόγο μου αυτό είναι ακόμη καλύτερο, γιατί ενα καρδιογράφημα με πολλές "ανωμαλίες" περιέχει περισσότερες πληροφορίες απο ενα φυσιολογικό. Εγω ήθελα να με πιασει μια κρίση πανικού όσο φορούσα το Holter, για να καταγραφεί και να μπορέσει να τη δει ο καρδιολόγος για να την αξιολογήσει με ακρίβεια και να μου πει αν όλα ηταν οκ ή αν υπήρχε κάποιο πρόβλημα. Δεν με έπιασε όμως

Οσον αφορα το Holter γενικά, σου συνδέουν στο στήθος καποια ηλεκτρόδια με αυτοκόλλητα και καταγράφουν την λειτουργία της καρδιάς για 24 ή 48 ώρες. Εχει 3 κανάλια γιατί όσο το φοράς, αν το ακουμπάς ή γενικότερα έχει οποιαδήποτε επαφή με κάτι άλλο δημιουργεί παράσιτα που επηρεάζουν την καταγραφή. Αν πχ σε 2 κανάλια υπάρχει κάτι περίεργο στο καρδιογράφημα που δεν υπάρχει στο τρίτο κανάλι, τοτε ηταν κάποιο παράσιτο, αλλιώς αν υπάρχει και στα 3 τότε ήταν απο την καρδιά.
Είναι λιγάκι ενοχλητικό όταν το φοράς, πχ δεν μπορείς να κοιμηθείς μπρούμυτα και γενικά σε περιορίζει λίγο.

Φιλε *grtt* σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Ελπίζω να το ξεπεράσεις πάλι και να σου φύγει αυτή η ιδέα απο το μυαλό.

Εμένα η τελευταία καρδιολόγος μου είπε πως αυτό που με πιάνει μπορεί να είναι ειτε κρίση πανικού, είτε κάποια υπερκοιλιακή ταχυκαρδία, η οποία είναι επίσης ακίνδυνη ( μου είπε πως κανεις δεν πέθανε απο υπερκοιλιακή ταχυκαρδία) και με συμβούλεψε αν με ξανά πιάσει, να πάω στον πιο κοντινο καρδιογραφο, ειτε σε γιατρό ειτε σε νοσοκομείο, απλα για να καταγραφεί και να επιβεβαιωθεί. Αλλά ακόμη και να με πιάσει, μέχρι να πάω σε γιατρό ή σε νοσοκομείο θα έχει περάσει, γιατί δεν μου κρατάει πολύ.

----------


## 66psy

> [B]
> 
> *@66psy* Τώρα είδα την απάντησή σου! Είχα βάλει την εμφάνιση σε υβριδική λειτουργία και εμφανιζόταν σε άλλο σημείο και όχι κάτω κάτω. Το ξανά άλλαξα σε γραμμική.
> Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές, θα σε ακούσω και θα τα δοκιμάσω.
> Για το Xanax, αν και είναι ακόμη νωρίς, αντί να παίρνω μισό κάθε πρωί, μεσημέρι και βράδυ (των 0.5 και εγώ) όπως είπε ο γιατρός, παίρνω μόνο όταν νιώθω πως πιέζομαι. Σήμερα πήρα μισό το πρωί μόνο και δεν έχω ξαναπάρει και ούτε σκοπεύω για σήμερα.
> Κάθε φορά που νιώθω έντονο το άγχος ή πρόκειται να με πιάσει κρίση προσπαθώ και εγώ να κάνω θετικές σκέψεις. Πως το έχω ξαναπεράσει πολλές φορές, όλες φοβόμουν πως θα πάθω κάτι αλλά ποτέ δεν έγινε τίποτα. Κάποιες φορές μου περνάει με αυτό τον τρόπο, λίγες μεν και κάποιες όχι. Αλλά είναι μία αρχή.
> Γενικά πάνω κάτω, όλα όσα είπες συν μερικά άλλα είναι αυτά που προσπαθώ να κάνω. :)


Μπραβο μελος συνεχισε ετσι.! Και γω ακριβως μονο οταν αγχωνομαι το παιρνω και ο γιατρος μου μαλιστα μου ειπε οτι αυτο είναι καλυτερο απο το να το παιρνω καθε μερα ! Κι οσο για τις θετικες σκεψεις με τον καιρο θα σε βοηθανε ολο και πιο πολυ !! Και θα δεις οτι οσο περναει ο καιρος με την προσωπικη σου προσπαθεια ολο και θα βελτιωνετε η κατασταση! Μπραβο μελος συνεχισε ετσι αισιοδοξα κι ολα θα ρθουν στην θεση τους :)

----------


## mary115

Καλησπέρα σας και απο εμένα ειμαι και εγω ένα θύμα των κρίσεων πανικού και σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό και θα ήθελα οποίος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει.Εμένα η κρίση μου ξεκίνησε πρίν απο6 χρόνια απο μια πολυ δυσκολη προσωπικη κατασταση που περασα, ξεκίνησα φαρμακευτική αγωγη μαζί με ψυχοθεραπεία κατάφερα για ενα διάστημα να σταθω στα ποδια μου και μετα σταμάτησα την αγωγή κατά διαστήματα ομως τα σημάδια εμφανιζόντουσαν παλι οχι ομως έντονα.πριν απο ενα χρόνο ξαναεπανήρθαν παλι έντονα οι κρισεις μετα απο ενα σοβαρο σχετικα οικογενειακο προβλημα που δημιουργηθηκε και που χρειατηκε να παρεβρεθω με στα δικαστηρια για θεματα της αδερφης μου.......Στα προσωπικα μου ειμαι πολυ καλα και πολυ ευτυχισμενη αλλα βλεπετε οι παραγοντες οικογενεια και δουλεια δεν σε αφηνουν μερα χωρις εντονο αγχος ωσπου δυο μερες τωρα ξεκινησαν εντονα και κυριώς την ωρα που μπαινω στο αυτοκινητο με πιανουν εντονες κρισεις που νιωθω οτι θα τρακαρω γιατι μου φερνει τρεμουλα και ταση λιποθυμιας παγωνω ολοκληρη και νιωθω οτι χανω το φως μου........το μονο που δεν θελω ειναι να ξεκινησω παλι θεραπεια και ο λογος ειναι οτι ολα καλα με τα φαρμακα αλλα εμενα προσωπικα μου εφερναν πολυ υπνο και πτωση πιεσης.σας παρακαλω οποιος μπορει να βοηθηση ας μου πει πως θα το αντιμετωπισω και πως θα σταματησω να φοβαμαι στο τιμονι οταν εγω η ιδια πριν λιγα χρονια εκανα μακρινα ταξιδια μονη μου και μεσα στην νυχτα χωρις κανενα προβλημα......ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν κ εσενα δεν ετυχε να σε γνωριζω απο αυτα που γραφεις φαινετε οτι απο δω ξεκινησε το εργο 


> πριν απο ενα χρόνο ξαναεπανήρθαν παλι έντονα οι κρισεις μετα απο ενα σοβαρο σχετικα οικογενειακο προβλημα που δημιουργηθηκε και που χρειατηκε να παρεβρεθω με στα δικαστηρια για θεματα της αδερφης μου


 αν θες πες μας τι ακριβως συνεβει.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μηπως το οτι παραβρεθηκες στο δικαστηριο αυτο σε φορτιζε συναισθηματικα κλπ (?)

----------


## mary115

μπορει να ειναι και αυτο ή ειναι αυτο ..........το προβλημα ειναι το διαζυγιο και συγνωμη αλλα ειναι αδερφος και οχι αδερφη και το διαζυγιο αυτο εχει επιβαρυνει πολυ την ψυχολογια μου.συνεχεια βρισκομαστε στα δικαστηρια μια για λεφτα μια για διατροφη μια για παιδια του.ακομα και οτι γινεται μεσα στο πατρικο πρεπει να το αντιμετωπισω εγω βλεπεις ολοι η οικογενεια με θεωρουν και με θεωρουσαν το πιο δυνατο κομματι μεσα στην οικογενεια

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> θεωρουσαν το πιο δυνατο κομματι μεσα στην οικογενεια


η δυναμη κ η αδυναμια εχουν καπια σχεση μηπως δεν ηθελες να πας στο δικαστηριο?υ7

----------


## mary115

μπορει να ειναι και αυτο ειμαστε συνεχεια στα δικαστηρια και δεν μπορω να το αποφυγω..........βλεπεις μεσα στην οικογενεια παντα βλεπουν καποιον το πιο δυνατο κρικο και αυτο ειμαι εγω παντα ετσι με εβλεπαν

----------


## mary115

τωρα πια οχι δεν θελω να παω πιστευα οτι με το πρωτο δικαστηριο που θα γινοταν θα τελειωναν ολα.και αυτη την βδομαδα παλι εχουμε και οταν ειπα οτι δεν μπορω να παω επειδη επιβαρυνομαι εγω μου ειπαν οτι τους παραταω στο πιο δυσκολο κομματι

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οχι μπορει να ναι κ αυτο *ειναι αυτο!!!!!!!!* οταν κατι δε θελεις να το κανεις ενω το κανεις αρχιζουν τα ζορια

----------


## mary115

πως μπορω να σταματησω τις κρισεις οταν οδηγαω τι μπορω να κανω?

----------


## mary115

πολλα πραγματα ειναι ομως που δεν θελεις να κανεις αλλα πρεπει να τα κανεις αυτο αφορα και το κομματι της δουλειας γιατι και εκει εχω πολυ πρεσαρισμα πολυ αγχος και πολυ πιεση απο το προισταμενο γιατι σε βλεπει σαν ενα ατομο που βλεπει οτι μπορεις να ανταπεξελθεις σε πολλα και σου ζηταει πολλα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ειναι σιγουρο οτι τα προσωπικα σου ειναι πολυ καλα?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> πολλα πραγματα ειναι ομως που δεν θελεις να κανεις αλλα πρεπει να τα κανεις αυτο αφορα και το κομματι της δουλειας γιατι και εκει εχω πολυ πρεσαρισμα πολυ αγχος


 ε αρα αυτο σε πειραζει φαινετε.

----------


## mary115

ειναι το μοναδικο κομματι που ειναι καλα εκει δεν υπαρχουν εντασεις δεν υπαρχουν πιεσεις προσπαθει με καθε τροπο να με ηρεμησει οταν ειμαι μαζι του ειμαι πολυ ηρεμη οταν χρειαζεται να αντιμετωπισω τα υπολοιπα εκει ειναι που ξεκινανε ολα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

λιγο περιεργο μου φαινετε αυτο.. σε επιρεαζει τοσο πολυ η δουλεια στα παντα? η σχεση που εχεις δε σου δινει καπια δυναμη?

----------


## mary115

να ρωτησω αν μπορεις να μου δωσεις καποια εξηγηση γιατι με πιανει κριση οταν οδηγαω και βασικα οταν ειμαι μονη μου μεσα στο αυτοκινητο.πως μπορω να το αντιμετωπισω αυτο?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δηλαδη οταν εισαι με αλλους στο αμαξι δε σε πιανει ενοεις?

----------


## mary115

αν σκεφτεις οτι σχολαω απο την δουλεια με δυσφορια και οταν παμε σπιτι μας γιατι μενουμε μαζι εκει αρχιζω και αναπνεω κανονικα?προσπαθει καθε μερα προσπαθησε να μου δωσει να καταλαβω οτι πρεπει να αλλαξω ποστο και οτι θα πρεπει να σταματησω να δινω τοσο βαρος στην δουλεια και πως πρεπει να σταματησω να αναλαμβανω τοσες ευθυνες.οπως επεισης και με την οικογενεια μου οτι θα πρεπει να τους δωσω να καταλαβουν οτι ειμαι ανθρωπος και οχι ρομποτακι και οτι ολα τα προβληματα τους δεν πρεπει να μου τα μεταφερουν σε μενα

----------


## mary115

ακριβως οταν ειμαι με αλλους ειμαι οκ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> αν σκεφτεις οτι σχολαω απο την δουλεια με δυσφορια και οταν παμε σπιτι μας γιατι μενουμε μαζι εκει αρχιζω και αναπνεω κανονικα?


δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι καταλαβα τι ενοεις δηλαδη οσο εισσαι στη δουλεια φρικαρεις κ οταν πας σπιτι εισαι ενταξει? ετσι οπως το ακουω το πρωτο πραγμα που θα σκεφτομουν ειναι οτι στη δουλεια διχνεις δυνατη κ στο σπιτι αδυναμη (ενταξει δεν ειναι κ τοσο κομψη λεξη...) μαλον δε θα εισαι ο ιδιος ανθρωπος στη δουλεια κ στο σπιτι ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## mary115

δεν μπορεις να εισαι ο ιδιος ανθρωπος στην δουλεια με το σπιτι

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αρα ειναι απλουστατον... απο *το ζορι* σου να φαινεσε δυνατη στη δουλεια ενω συμβαινει το αντιθετο τα παθαινεις ολα αυτα

----------


## mary115

η αποψη σου ειναι οτι θα πρεπει να ξεκινησω παλι την θεραπεια?για να μπορω να κυκλοφορω με το αυτοκινητο μου παλι φυσιολογικα και για να μπορω να ανταπεξελθω σε ολα αυτα που εχω να αντιμετωπίσω?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε σου φταιει το αυτοκινητο παιδακι μου σου φταιει οτι προσπαθεις να δειξεις στους αλλους στη δουλεια κατι που δεν εισαι. απλο δεν ειναι? κ εκτος αυτου ξερω κ αλλη μαρια που κανει ακριβως το ιδιο κ καθε φορα που τη βλεπω στη δουλεια δε την αναγνωριζω.

----------


## mary115

σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια σου

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εχω τον μυστηριομαγνητη...

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Καλημέρα mary115, και εγώ συμφωνώ με αυτό που είπε ο Αλέξανδρος, ότι όλα δημιουργούνται επειδή προσπαθείς να δείξεις στην δουλειά κάτι που δεν είσαι. Μην πιέζεις τον εαυτό σου να κάνει πράγματα που δεν θέλει μόνο και μόνο επειδή νιώθεις υποχρέωση, είτε αυτό είναι δουλειά είτε οικογένεια. Κι εγώ κάποια περίοδο πιεζόμουν πολύ μα πάρα πολύ στην δουλειά μου, άλλα και με άλλες καταστάσεις και για αυτό πιστεύω μετά από χρόνια με πιάσανε οι αρρυθμίες, γιατί κάποια στιγμή όλη αυτή η πίεση ξέσπασε εκεί. Γνώμη μου είναι μετά από όλο αυτό που έχω περάσει ότι δεν αξίζει να κάνουμε πράγματα που δεν θέλουμε και να χαλάμε την "ζαχαρένια" μας, γιατί το πληρώνουμε με την υγεία μας, είτε σωματική είτε ψυχική. Στην οικογένεια σου να εξηγήσεις ότι δεν μπορείς άλλο και αυτή οφείλουν να το καταλάβουν, άλλωστε δεν είσαι εσύ υπεύθυνη για το διαζύγιο του αδελφού σου. Στο κάτω κάτω δεν είναι δικό σου θέμα, μπορεί να ακούγετε σκληρό αλλά έτσι είναι. Θα πρέπει να μάθεις να λες και όχι, κι εγώ άργησα να το καταλάβω αυτό. Όσο για τα φάρμακα, αν δεν θέλεις μην τα ξαναρχίσεις, άλλωστε όλα αυτά δημιουργούν εθισμό και μετά δεν κόβονται εύκολα. Κάνε μόνο ψυχοθεραπεία, και αυτό από μόνο του θα σε βοηθήσει.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Καλημέρα mary115, και εγώ συμφωνώ με αυτό που είπε ο Αλέξανδρος,





> Μην πιέζεις τον εαυτό σου να κάνει πράγματα που δεν θέλει μόνο και μόνο επειδή νιώθεις υποχρέωση,


μηπως αυτο σε εκφραζει?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwT9__LIN3k

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Κάπως έτσι!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αμα σου λεω εγω οτι εχω τον μυστιριομαγνητη..... 
πες μου λιγο τι σκεφτεσαι να κανουμε κουβεντα...
καλα τα λες..



> Μην πιέζεις τον εαυτό σου να κάνει πράγματα που δεν θέλει μόνο και μόνο επειδή νιώθεις υποχρέωση,





> πολύ μα πάρα πολύ στην δουλειά μου, άλλα και με άλλες καταστάσεις και για αυτό πιστεύω μετά από χρόνια με πιάσανε οι αρρυθμίες, γιατί κάποια στιγμή όλη αυτή η πίεση ξέσπασε εκεί.


το μονο που μενει ειναι να εμφανιστει κ αλλη μια μαρια κ να τριτωσει....

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Μάλλον θα το χει το όνομα!

----------


## mary115

καλημέρα Μαρία 37 όπως το είπες παραπάνω ειναι υποχρεωμένοι να το καταλάβουν και να το σεβαστούν ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω πράγματα αλλο πία αλλα δεν το καταλαβαίνουν.Πιστεύουν οτι ειναι τα μόνα ατομα που δεν μου δημουοργουν προβληματα και φταινε ολοι οι αλλοι εκτος απο αυτους.Αυτό τους το ειχε αναφέρει ακομα και οι ψυχολόγος που είχα πάει πριν 4 χρόνια οτι η αιτια του κακού ειναι εκεινοι και οτι απο εκει ξεκινανε όλα αλλα απο οτι φαινεται δεν

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Αφού λοιπόν δεν το καταλαβαίνουν κι εσύ να κάνεις αυτό που θεωρείς σωστό για τον εαυτό σου και για την ηρεμία σου και δεν πειράζει, ας μην καταλαβαίνουν, θα το καταλάβουν αναγκαστικά!

----------


## mary115

ερωτηση αν μπορεις να μου απαντήσεις ξέρω οτι οταν βρίσκομαι με κόσμο είμαι σχεδόν καλά ελάχιστες φορές με πιάνει κρίση πανικού όταν όμως οδηγώ μόνη μου εκεί με πιάνει έντονα τι μπορώ να κάνω? νόμιζω οτι κατι θα πάθω και οτι δεν θα μπορέσει κανεις να με βοηθήσει ετσι γίνονται μούσκεμα τα χέρια μου αρχίζω να καίγομαι παντου δεν μπορώ ν ανασάνω αρχίζω και χανω το φως μου

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν κ δε με λενε μαρια θα απαντησω..
μαλον δε θες να οδηγισεις.
να σου πω παραδειγμα.
ειχαμε παει στα αλατορυχια στη πολωνια κ μας ρωταγε ο ξεναγος πιοι θα μπουν μεσα στο ορυχειο εγω μπηκα γιατι τον ακουσα ενω δεν ηθελα να μπω βρεθηκα σε ενα θεοσκοτεινο διαδρομο σα μποντρουμι ηταν κ εκλεισε μια πορτα πισω μου κ ανοιξε μια μπροστινη (οπως οταν μπαινεις σε τραπεζα) αρχικα οταν βρεθηκα εκει επιδη δεν ηθελα να μπω με επιασε μια στιγμιαια ζαλουρα κ οταν κατεβηκαμε 400 σκαλοπατια ξεροσφυρι που ισοδυναμουσε σα να κατεβαινες 58 οροφους πολυκατοικιας κατω απο το εδαφος τα ψιλοχρειαστηκα λιγο αλλα μετα οταν κατεβηκα τερμα κατω στα εγκατα της γης επαθα πλακα απο αυτο που ειδα...

----------


## mary115

μάλλον με βοηθησες να καταλάβω οτι δεν είναι οτι δεν θέλω να οδηγήσω αλλά οτι δεν θέλω να πάω εκεί που οδήγαω........σε μπέρδεψά συνήθως οδηγώ όταν είναι να πάω στην οικογένεια μου και στην δούλεια μου δύο παράγοντες που μου προκαλούν αγχος

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ε σχεδον το ιδιο ειναι περιπου..

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Δοκίμασε να οδηγήσεις μια φορά μόνη σου, χωρίς να πηγαίνεις ούτε στην δουλειά σου, ούτε στην οικογένεια σου, να δεις αν θα πάθεις τον ίδιο φόβο. Μάλιστα δοκίμασε να πας κάπου λίγο πιο μακριά, για να καταλάβεις γιατί σε πιάνει αυτός ο φόβος. Αν σε πιάσει και τότε, μάλλον δεν είναι αυτό που ανέφερες πιο πάνω.

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Αποχαιρετουμε στο Σεροξατ αυτην την εβδομαδα και καλοσωριζουμε το Σεροπραμ.
Το κερατο μου το τραγιο!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μηπως το κερατο σου το τραγιο εχει καπια σχεση με αυτο που σου συνεβει? μηπως εμπλεξες με καμια απιστη γυνη?

----------


## Comfortably Numb

Χαιρετώ ξανά τα μέλη του φόρουμ!

17 ημέρες πέρασαν από τότε που ξεκίνησα το Ladose και το Xanax. Είναι νωρίς ακόμη για να έχω κάποια νεότερα, αλλά σχετικά νιώθω λίγο καλύτερα, όμως δεν ξέρω αν οφείλεται στα φάρμακα.
Τις καθημερινές μου τις ξεκινάω με μισό χάπι Xanax των 0.5mg και αυτό κυρίως για να αισθάνομαι καλά και να έχω την εντύπωση πως δεν θα με πιάσει τίποτα ενώ οδηγώ ή έχω δουλειές. Ίσως πάρω το άλλο μισό αν έχω ζώρικη μέρα, γύρω στο μεσημέρι. Τα Σαββατοκύριακα δεν παίρνω Xanax.

Το καθημερινό και έντονο άγχος που έχω για την υγεία μου και η συνήθεια να τσεκάρω συνέχεια τον σφυγμό μου, έχουν ελαττωθεί κάπως μεν, αλλά δεν έχουν φύγει. Ακόμα περιμένω να περάσει λίγος καιρός και να δω πως θα είμαι.

Το κακό είναι πως έχω χάσει και κιλά όλο αυτό το διάστημα που ταλαιπωρούμαι από το άγχος, τις κρίσεις πανικού και την κατάθλιψη. Θέλω να πάρω πάλι 5-7 κιλά αλλά μου φαίνεται αδύνατον. Δεν έχω όρεξη για φαγητό συνήθως και όταν έχω, θα φάω λίγο γιατί όταν φουσκώνω αγχώνομαι μήπως πάθω τίποτα πάλι, αποφεύγω τα τηγανιτά και γενικά τα "ανθυγιεινά" φαγητά λόγω του κολλήματος που έχω τελευταία πως κάτι θα με πιάσει με την καρδιά κλπ. Άντε να παχύνεις μετά... Και από ότι ακούω το Ladose μπορεί να σου κόψει και αυτό την όρεξη.

Έχει κανείς εμπειρίες σχετικά με το Ladose ή και με το Xanax; Προτάσεις, συμβουλές και γενικά ότι νομίζει πως πρέπει να αναφέρει.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## mary115

Σαν τι αλλο μπορει να ειναι τότε μαρια 37?

----------


## mary115

καλησπερα comfortably Numb τα κιλά που έχεις χάσει είναι απο τα χάπια στην αρχή αυτά ετσι είναι χάνεις και συνήθως μετά θα τα ξαναπάρεις αλλα αυτο που έχει μεγάλη σημασία είναι ότι εσυ έχεις αρχίσει να νιώθεις καλύτερα αλλα πραγματικ'α πως μπορεις και πέρνεις xanax το πρωί δεν σου φέρνει υπνό?

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Θες τα δικα μου κιλα C.N? Τοσα θελω να χασω :P

----------


## viki38

διαβασα απο την αρχη το θεμα σου comofortably numb και ειναι σαν να βλεπω τον εαυτο μου το 2004 , εγω δεν ειχα παρει καποιο φαρμακο , η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν μου εδωσε και καποιος απο τους 3 ψυχοθεραπευτες που ειχα αλλα3ει . Αλλαζει ολη την κοινωνικη υποσταση ολο αυτο το θεμα , τοτε ευτυχως ειχα διπλα μου τη μαμα μου και με καταλαβαινε σε ολα . Απο την αλλη να εχεις παντα τους ασχετους και ανεγκεφαλους να λενε "δεν εχεις τιποτα τοσοι γιατροι στο εχουνε πει " αυτη η απαισια επιφανειακη αντιμετωπιση απο διαφορους γνωστους . Τωρα οπως εχω πει και σε αλλα τοπικς βασανιζομαι απο αρρυθμιες εδω και 8 χρονια και ετοιμαζομαι μαλλον να αρχισω νεο κυκλο ψυχαναλυσης

----------


## Comfortably Numb

> καλησπερα comfortably Numb τα κιλά που έχεις χάσει είναι απο τα χάπια στην αρχή αυτά ετσι είναι χάνεις και συνήθως μετά θα τα ξαναπάρεις αλλα αυτο που έχει μεγάλη σημασία είναι ότι εσυ έχεις αρχίσει να νιώθεις καλύτερα αλλα πραγματικ'α πως μπορεις και πέρνεις xanax το πρωί δεν σου φέρνει υπνό?


Γεια σου *mary115*!

Δυστυχώς είχα αρχίσει να χάνω κιλά καιρό πριν ξεκινήσω τα φάρμακα, λόγω κακής διατροφής, την οποία ακόμα έχω. Όμως ναι, τα φάρμακα δεν βοηθάνε να τα ξαναπάρω και πιθανόν να χάσω και άλλα.
Παίρνω το πρωί 0.25mg Xanax, έχω την εντύπωση πως είναι λίγο. Αλλά η αλήθεια είναι πως όταν ξεκινάει η μέρα μου έχω τόσα να κάνω που είμαι γενικά σε υπερένταση, οπότε μάλλον για αυτό δεν μου φέρνει ύπνο. αλλά καμιά φορά χασμουριέμαι αρκετά. Όμως αν τύχει να πάρω και άλλο 0.25 το μεσημέρι τότε ναι, όχι ότι νυστάζω ακριβώς, αλλά άμα ξαπλώσω θα κοιμηθώ σίγουρα.




> Θες τα δικα μου κιλα C.N? Τοσα θελω να χασω :P


Έκλεισε! :p




> διαβασα απο την αρχη το θεμα σου comofortably numb και ειναι σαν να βλεπω τον εαυτο μου το 2004 , εγω δεν ειχα παρει καποιο φαρμακο , η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν μου εδωσε και καποιος απο τους 3 ψυχοθεραπευτες που ειχα αλλα3ει . Αλλαζει ολη την κοινωνικη υποσταση ολο αυτο το θεμα , τοτε ευτυχως ειχα διπλα μου τη μαμα μου και με καταλαβαινε σε ολα . Απο την αλλη να εχεις παντα τους ασχετους και ανεγκεφαλους να λενε "δεν εχεις τιποτα τοσοι γιατροι στο εχουνε πει " αυτη η απαισια επιφανειακη αντιμετωπιση απο διαφορους γνωστους . Τωρα οπως εχω πει και σε αλλα τοπικς βασανιζομαι απο αρρυθμιες εδω και 8 χρονια και ετοιμαζομαι μαλλον να αρχισω νεο κυκλο ψυχαναλυσης


Η αλήθεια είναι πως ήθελα να τα αποφύγω και εγώ τα φάρμακα. Αλλά επειδή αυτό που τραβάω μου μπαίνει εμπόδιο παντού και με δυσκολεύει στο να πετύχω κάποιους στόχους στον χρόνο που θέλω, είπα να τα πάρω ως υποβοήθεια μπας και το ξεπεράσω πιο γρήγορα. Προς το παρόν είμαι οκ, αλλά κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να σταματήσω εντελώς το Xanax.
Aν και εμένα η οικογένειά μου και οι φίλοι μου με υποστηρίζουν σε όλο αυτό, όντως ότι και να σου λένε, άμα σου έχει καρφωθεί η ιδέα στο μυαλό πως έχεις κάτι ή πως θα πάθεις κάτι, μόνο εσύ μπορείς να την βγάλεις. Με τη βοήθεια ψυχανάλυσης σίγουρα έχεις περισσότερες πιθανότητες να το κάνεις πιο γρήγορα και αποτελεσματικά.
Καλή τύχη με τις αρρυθμίες και την ψυχανάλυση *viki38*!

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Καλο παιδακι φαινεσαι βρε συ C.N!!
Και ειχα διαβασει οτι οι κρισεις πανικου χτυπανε τα καλα παιδια..Γιατι δεν θελουν να στεναχωρουν τους αλλους,δεν λενε οχι κλπ κλπ!!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μπραβο πεστα φιλοσοφε κ δανεισε μου το κερατο σου το τραγιο για να το βαλω εκει που ξερω κ μετα να τραβαμε τα μαλια μας ολοι μαζι.... ενας ενας με τη σειρα χαχα

----------


## viki38

> Η αλήθεια είναι πως ήθελα να τα αποφύγω και εγώ τα φάρμακα. Αλλά επειδή αυτό που τραβάω μου μπαίνει εμπόδιο παντού και με δυσκολεύει στο να πετύχω κάποιους στόχους στον χρόνο που θέλω, είπα να τα πάρω ως υποβοήθεια μπας και το ξεπεράσω πιο γρήγορα. Προς το παρόν είμαι οκ, αλλά κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να σταματήσω εντελώς το Xanax.
> Aν και εμένα η οικογένειά μου και οι φίλοι μου με υποστηρίζουν σε όλο αυτό, όντως ότι και να σου λένε, άμα σου έχει καρφωθεί η ιδέα στο μυαλό πως έχεις κάτι ή πως θα πάθεις κάτι, μόνο εσύ μπορείς να την βγάλεις. Με τη βοήθεια ψυχανάλυσης σίγουρα έχεις περισσότερες πιθανότητες να το κάνεις πιο γρήγορα και αποτελεσματικά.
> Καλή τύχη με τις αρρυθμίες και την ψυχανάλυση *viki38*!


Ευχαριστω πολυ , και εγω θελω να πιστευω οτι καποια στιγμη ολα θα βελτιωθουνε ή απλα θα μαθω να ζω με αυτο . Οσο αφορα τα φαρμακα , καλα κανεις και αντιμετωπιζεις τοσο ωριμα το θεμα σου . Θα θελα να παρω φαρμακα , αλλα δεν 3ερω τι φοβαμαι περισσοτερο τα φαρμακα ή τα συμπτωματα .

----------


## mary115

καποια στιγμη ολα βελτιωνονται αλλα θελει το χρονο του.απ οτι καταλαβα πρεπει να μαθουμε να ζουμε με αυτο θελουμε δεν θελουμε δεν ειναι ομως ευκολο.οσο για τα φαρμακα να ξερεις οτι στην αρχη εχουν καποιες παρενεργειες αλλα αμα δεν γινεται διαφορετικα και εχεις φτασει κοκκινο πρεπει να τα παρεις.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Σε αυτή την ζωή όλα συνηθίζονται. Δεν ξέρω αυτό αν είναι καλό ή κακό, πάντως όλα τα συνηθίζει κανείς και τις αρρυθμίες και τις φοβίες και τις κρίσεις πανικού και μαθαίνει να ζει και να συμβιώνει με τους φόβους του. Η μαγκιά είναι να μπορεί κάποιος να τα ξεπεράσει, άλλα τον τρόπο για αυτό δεν τον έχω βρει ακόμα!

----------


## Comfortably Numb

Συμφωνώ. Αν και από ότι καταλαβαίνω η θλιβερή πραγματικότητα είναι όντως κάποιος να συμβιβάζεται και να συνηθίζει μία τέτοια κακή κατάσταση που του μπαίνει εμπόδιο σε πολλά πράγματα, πιστεύω πως όντως ο στόχος είναι να προσπαθεί κάποιος να το ξεπεράσει και όχι να το συνηθίσει. Αν και η συνήθεια ή ο συμβιβασμός είναι καλύτερα από το τίποτα, το να προχωρήσεις είναι ακόμη καλύτερο.
Δεν θέλω να φανταστώ τον εαυτό μου να μην ξεπερνά αυτή την κατάσταση και απλά να μάθω να ζω με τέτοιους φόβους και άγχος. Θέλω να προσπαθήσω να το ξεπεράσω, όπως πιστεύω πως αυτό πρέπει να προσπαθήσουν να κάνουν όλοι όσοι αντιμετωπίζουν τέτοια ή άλλα προβλήματα που μπορεί να είναι εντός του ελέγχου τους. Αλλιώς, ποιο το νόημα;

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

Καλησπέρα.Δεν διάβασα τα σχόλια των άλλων (προς το παρόν) και θα σου πω την εμπειρία μου
Θα σου πω (ίσως όπως και πολύ άλλοι) ότι είναι ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα κι η ιστορία σου,είναι σχεδόν ίδια με ατόμων που βιώνουν κρίσεις πανικού.Όπως εγώ δηλαδή,όχι τόσο έντονα τώρα που είμαι 28,όπως όταν ήμουν κι εγώ 24!
Η ιστορία σου έχει πολλές ομοιότητες με τη δική μου αλλά και μερικές διαφορές στις οποίες υπάρχει μια πολύ σημαντική και θα σου την αναφέρω παρακάτω.

Πέρασα κι εγώ την ίδια κατάσταση,με την πρώτη κρίση πανικού να με πιάνει στο λεωφορείο από θεσσαλονίκη για έβρο που υπηρετούσα στα 24.Το έλαβα σαν έντονο άγχος γιατί είχα αφήσει κάποια θέματα άλυτα πίσω και δεν είχα χρόνο να αντιδράσω γιατί η άδεια μου τελείωνε.Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είχα πρόβλημα με τη θητεία,παρόλο που ήταν πολύ δύσκολη μονάδα.Προσπαθησαν πολλοί δηλαδή να μου πούνε ότι οφείλεται ο στρατός αλλά όχι καμία σχέση.Δεν είχα πρόβλημα εκεί.Περισσότερο ήταν η αντίδραση που σου είπα.Ότι δεν είχα χώρο και χρόνο να αντιδράσω.
Εμένα μούδιαζαν τα πόδια μου,από τη μέση και κάτω ένιωθα πως δεν ένιωθα το σώμα μου και είχα και το αίσθημα της συχνοουρίας.Αν δηλαδή δεν υπήρχε τουαλέτα σε κλειστό χώρο (για αρχή) τότε ένιωθα αυτά.Η πίεσή μου κι εμένα ήταν πολύ ανεβασμένη (17,5) για παιδί 24 χρονών είναι πάρα πολύ.Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έκανα εξετάσεις,κακώς,αλλά είμαι λίγο ανεύθυνος σε αυτά γιατί πραγματικά δεν φοβάμαι για τη ζωή μου.Έχω συμβιβαστεί με την ιδέα του θανάτου.Δεν φοβήθηκα ποτέ δηλαδή αν θα πάθω καρδιά ή κάτι σχετικό.Ξέρω ότι είναι απόλυτο,είναι λάθος αλλά έτσι νιώθω.Δεν μπορώ να φοβηθώ τον θάνατο,τώρα που μιλάμε,δεν ξέρω γιατί μη με ρωτήσεις.Αν αυριο (χτυπα ξυλο) μου πεις έχεις καρκινο,ίσως φοβηθώ τι να σου πω δεν ξέρω.Και μάλλον θα φοβηθώ αλλά πάλι θα είναι η αναμονή αυτή που θα με φοβήσει κι όχι ο θάνατος σαν ιδέα.Τέσπα,αυτά δεν σε πολυαφορούν απλά τα έγραψα για να καταλάβεις την ομοιότητα μας στην κατάσταση,αλλά και τη διαφορά.
Η ομοιότητα δηλαδή με πίεση,άγχος,μούδιασμα και τα σχετικά και η διαφορά ότι εσύ έκανες (και καλά έκανες ) εξετάσεις,μήπως πραγματικά κάτι υπάρχει..

Στη συνέχεια,είναι που το ''κλειστοί χώροι'' έγινε παντού κι εδώ είναι που εντόπισα μια σημαντική (Για μένα) διαφορά μας και μακάρι,με το χέρι στην καρδιά,να έκανα κι εγώ το ίδιο που έκανες.Ίσως επειδή εμένα με χτύπησε αλλού,γι αυτό δεν είχα αυτή την αντιμετώπιση.Θα σου εξηγήσω.

Οι κρίσεις πανικού,εμένα οπως σου είπα μου έφερναν το αίσθημα της συχνοουρίας.Πρόσεξε,το ΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ.Αν με άφηνες σε έναν χώρο που ένιωθα ασφάλεια,θα πήγαινα κανονικά όπως ένας φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος.Έχω κρατήσει ημερολόγιο χρόνων με αυτό και σου μιλάω σαν άτομο με εμπειρία και δεν κάνω εικασίες.Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να κλείνω τον κύκλο της ''εμβέλειάς'' μου σιγά σιγά,μέρα με τη μέρα,μέχρι που μετά από 2 χρόνια ο κύκλος έγινε κουκίδα.Κι αυτή η κουκίδα ήταν το σπίτι με αποκορύφωμα το να βγαίνω μόνο 3 μήνες βράδυ.Οπότε η αντίδρασή σου,στο να βγαίνεις να περπατάς δηλαδή όταν σε πιάνει,είναι πέρα ως πέρα ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ,γιατί σίγουρα δε θα απομονωθείς σαν εμένα.Εμένα με απομονώσε και από εκεί που ήμουν πραγματικά μέσα σε όλα,χάθηκα από τα πάντα,σταμάτησα τη δουλειά γιατί πλέον δεν μπορούσα καν να πάω στη δουλειά...και το ένα έφερε το άλλο.Κριση πανικού,αγοραφοβία,κατάθλι ψη και πάει λέγοντας.Φαντάσου δηλαδή έναν άνθρωπο που τη μια μέρα κάνει την βαλίτσα για κρήτη για δουλειά,μετά θεσσαλονίκη,μετά σαντορίνη ,μετά μύκονο...μετά ...μετά........να μην μπορεί να πάει στο περίπτερο για τσιγάρα....!!!Είναι δύσκολο....

Τραγικό μου λάθος που δεν αντέδρασα γρήγορα,να ζητήσω δηλαδή βοήθεια.Πίστευα (απόλυτα λάθος) ότι μπορώ να το λύσω μόνος μου.Τελικά ο αγώνας ήταν πραγματικά άνισος κι έχασα πανηγυρικά.Μέρα με τη μέρα με έτρωγε ΚΑΙ μέσα στο σπίτι,με διάφορα επεισόδια κατά καιρούς (υπερφαγία,ασιτία,αυπνία,υπ νηλία) μέχρι που έκανα 7 μέρες να κοιμηθώ και ο οργανισμός μου πλέον δεν άντεχε άλλο.Εϊχα συνεχώς μια πλάκα σε όλο το σώμα και δεν μπορούσα με τίποτα να τη βγάλω από πάνω μου.Κλειστά πατζούρια,πίσσα σκοτάδι και .....αυτά!!!Μέχρι που δεν άντεξα και ζήτησα βοήθεια....Σε άλλο ποστ θα σου πω για το μετά!

Συγγνώμη που σου είπα την ιστορία μου στην ουσία,αλλά νομίζω πως αυτό έπρεπε να σου πω,γιατί τα έχω περάσει και κράτησε την σημαντική διαφορά μας,που πραγματικά να την λάβεις σαν ΠΟΛΥ σημαντική.

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

Το μετά έχει να κάνει με πανικό.Έστειλα απλά 2 μηνύματα (σε 2 άτομα) και το μόνο που έγραψα είναι ''χρειάζομαι βοήθεια,χωρίς ερωτήσεις,έχω ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα'' ...Αυτό και μόνο.
Η αντίδρασή τους,φυσικά ήταν αντίδραση πανικού.Κι εγώ θα ένιωθα το ίδιο αν κάποιος μου έλεγε κάτι τέτοιο,ειδικά όταν με έβλεπαν να λιώνω μέρα με τη μέρα.
Οπότε με τσουβάλιασαν και με πήγαν σε ψυχίατρο.Θυμάμαι σαν σήμερα,όχι σαν χθες,σαν σήμερα τη μέρα που βγήκα έξω με το φώς του ήλιου.Πραγματικά ένιωθα ότι δεν ανήκω καν σε αυτό τον κόσμο.Ήταν ίσως η πιο άσχημη φάση της ζωής μου.Ένιωθα ότι όλος ο κόσμος γύρω μου,είναι (σαν) ελεύθεροι σκοπευτές και ότι πάνω μου έχω τα λέιζερ που σε σημαδεύουν.Άσχημη εμπειρία.

Είχα ψάξει πάνω κάτω τι έχω,ένιωθα τι έχω και με πήγαν στον ψυχίατρο.Γιατί με πήγαν ?Γιατί έβλεπαν έναν άνθρωπο χάλια,συμβουλεύτηκαν κι έναν γιατρό όταν τους μίλησα για κρίσεις πανικού κι αυτός θεώρησε ότι έπρεπε να πάω σε ψυχίατρο.Πήγα λοιπόν στον ψυχίατρο και το έβλεπα ότι θέλει να μου δώσει χάπια.Η κάθε του λέξη δε με ενδιέφερε και πραγματικά ένιωθα ότι δεν έπρεπε να είμαι εκεί.ΑΛλά όταν φοβάσαι να πας για τσιγάρα,σίγουρα δεν έχεις την πολυτέλεια να ψάξεις τη χρειάζεσαι και το πιο σημαντικό να πας μόνος σου.
Στην πρώτη κι όλας συνεδρία του ξεκαθάρισα πως σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα πάρω χάπια και να το ξεχάσει.Μέχρι και σε εκείνο το σημείο,που ήμουν πραγματικά στο χείλος του γκρεμού,δεν τα πήρα.Ούτε καν τα αγόρασα.Μου είπε το ίδιο πράγμα...μέτρια καταθλιψη και τα σχετικά.
Δεν παρεξηγώ τους ψυχιάτρους,υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που χρίζουν φαρμακευτικής αγωγής.Αν πραγματικά ένιωθα ότι πρέπει,τότε θα τα έπερνα.Αλλά δεν μπορείς να τα δίνεις συνεχώς για να κάνεις απλά τη δουλειά σου.Μόλις αρνήθηκα για τα χάπια,τον ρώτησα αν τα χρειάζομαι κι άρχισε να μου τα αλλάζει λέγοντας ότι αν θα έπρεπε να πάρω μια απόφαση ζωής τις επόμενες 10 μέρες,τότε θα έπρεπε σίγουρα να τα πάρω.Του απάντησα,νομίζω όπως θα απαντούσε ο καθένας.Θυμάμαι ακριβώς ότι του είπα οτι πως θα πάρω απόφαση ζωής,αφού η ζωή μου έχει σταματήσει εδώ και καιρό κι ότι η απόφαση που πήρα είναι απλά να ξαναβρώ την ίδια την ζωή μου.Ναι εννοείται ότι δεν συνέχισα μαζί του,απλά πήγα ακόμη 2-3 φορές για να δω αν έχει κάτι ουσιαστικό να μου πει.Φυσικά και δεν είχε για την περίπτωσή μου.Είναι γιατρός.Κανονικός γιατρός...Δεν ήθελα κάτι τέτοιο..

Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά νιώθω πολύ περήφανος για τον ευατό μου που δεν πήρα χάπια εκείνη τη μέρα,εκείνη τη δύσκολη στιγμή.Και είμαι πολύ αυστηρός κριτής του εαυτού μου.
Ξέρεις γιατί σου τα γράφω όλα αυτά?Γιατί μέσα σε όλα αυτά που έγραψες παρατήρησα 3-4 φορές την έκφραση ''μου έδωσε αυτά τα χάπια'' και γενικά τη λέξη χάπια πολλές φορές.Και φτάνεις στο σημείο που ο ένας καρδιολόγος ''κατηγορεί'' στην ουσία,τον άλλο για τα λάθος χάπια που σου έδωσε.Δηλαδή για να πούμε ότι κάναμε δουλειά,πάρε χάπια.Έχουμε χάπια για όλους και για όλα.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!Εκτιμώ όσο τίποτε άλλο την επιστήμη και τις αγωγές που χρειάζομαστε κατά καιρούς για να μην πεθαίνουμε από ασθένειες απλές,όπως γινόταν παλιά ή γιατί χρειαζόμαστε να καταπολεμήσουμε κάτι δύσκολο που προς το παρόν δε μπορούμε να το εξαλείψουμε.Αλλά δεν γίνεται με το παραμικρό ''πάρε χάπια''...!!!
Οπότε στην περίπτωση της ψυχολογίας είμαι προς το παρόν 100% κάθετος,γιατί πολύ απλά μιλάμε για καταστολή κι όχι για αντιμετώπιση.

Επειδή κούρασα,έχω να σου πω το μετά του μετά,που είμαι πολύ έξω πλέον από αυτά και τα βλέπω από ψηλά.
Πραγματικά δεν είναι τόσο τραγικό το πρόβλημα,αλλά σίγουρα το θεωρείς το μεγαλύτερο όταν είσαι μέσα στο πρόβλημα.Απλά χρειάζονται μερικές σωστές κινήσεις από ανθρώπους που ξέρουν με τι έχουν να κάνουν,από τον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό κι αρκετή υπομονή από τους γύρω μας!!! 
Να είσαι καλά :)

----------


## Comfortably Numb

Καλησπέρα *Ntoubroutza*!

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση, αρχικά, κακώς ζητάς συγνώμη γιατί κάθε εμπειρία και συμβουλή είναι χρήσιμη για μένα.
Δυστυχώς με έχει επηρεάσει και εμένα με παρόμοιο τρόπο όλη αυτή η κατάσταση. Δηλαδή και εγώ βλέπω πολλά κοινά σημεία με την ιστορία σου.
Όταν με πιάνει κρίση πανικού, βγαίνω και περπατάω για να νιώσω ένα αίσθημα ασφάλειας, αλλά δεν είμαι σε θέση να πιάσω κουβέντα, να παρακολουθήσω κάποια συζήτηση, να πάω για καφέ κλπ. γιατί απλά δεν μπορώ να συγκεντρωθώ αλλού και να αποσπάσω την προσοχή μου από αυτό που νιώθω.
Απομονώθηκα και εγώ κοινωνικά, σταμάτησα να βγαίνω με άτομα με τα οποία δεν είχα μεγάλη οικειότητα, απέφευγα να κάνω σχέδια για εξόδους και τα σχετικά, εκτός αν ήταν να βγω με άτομα τα οποία γνωρίζουν και καταλαβαίνουν τι περνάω. Ξανά, για να έχω κάποια ψευδαίσθηση ασφάλειας.
Όλο αυτό έχει επηρεάσει τον τρόπο που συμπεριφέρομαι, που αντιδρώ και γενικότερα τον τρόπο που ζω, από το τι και πόσο θα φάω (αρκετά λιγότερο από ότι συνήθιζα), μέχρι και τις προσωπικές μου σχέσεις.
Είχα και εγώ την εντύπωση πως όλο αυτό θα μπορέσω να το ξεπεράσω μόνος μου και είχα σκοπό να το αφήσω και να δω, αλλά με συμβουλές από οικογένεια και φίλους πήγα τελικά σε ψυχίατρο και έκανα ένα μήνα να ξεκινήσω τελικά τα χάπια που μου έγραψε. Ο λόγος είναι πως φοβήθηκα τελικά μήπως περάσει αρκετός καιρός και όλο αυτό γίνει συνήθεια και παγιωθεί τελικά, πράγμα που δεν θέλω σε καμία περίπτωση να γίνει.

Όσο για την διαφορά που έχουμε με τον φόβο για τον θάνατο, όντως σημαντική, γιατί αυτό με βασανίζει τελευταία. Φόβος, αναπάντητο ερώτημα, απώλεια ελέγχου, όπως θέλεις πες το. Αυτό που κάνει εντύπωση είναι πως δεν το σκεφτόμουν ποτέ παλιότερα. Δεν έχω συμβιβαστεί με την ιδέα του θανάτου καθόλου, αλλά ο περισσότερος κόσμος δεν μπορεί να το κάνει έτσι και αλλιώς αυτό. Αλλά άλλο να μην έχεις συμβιβαστεί, πράγμα φυσιολογικό πιστεύω, και άλλο να το φοβάσαι συνεχώς, αν και όποτε γίνει, πράγμα παράλογο που μου συμβαίνει τώρα.
Έκανα όλες τις εξετάσεις για την καρδιά μου και ήταν φυσιολογικές. Η πιθανότητα να πάθω κάποιο έμφραγμα, να έχω κάτι θανατηφόρο που δεν βρέθηκε στις εξετάσεις είναι πάρα πολύ μικρή.
Όπως το να περπατάω στο πεζοδρόμιο και να πέσει κάποια γλάστρα από ένα μπαλκόνι και να με σκοτώσει, ή να με χτυπήσει κάποιος κεραυνός. Η λογική μου μου λέει πως αυτός δεν είναι λόγος να σταματήσω να περπατάω κάτω από μπαλκόνια, γιατί αν είναι να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο, είναι εντελώς απρόβλεπτο, εκτός του δικού μου ελέγχου, οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ανησυχώ για αυτό. Και όπως είπαμε, είναι σχεδόν απίθανο.
Αλλά έλα που έχω κολλήσει. Προσπαθώ να σκέφτομαι λογικά αλλά ο φόβος παραμένει, συγκεντρώνομαι και δίνω μεγάλη βάση στην πολύ μικρή πιθανότητα, δηλαδή στο μικρό παραθυράκι του «απίθανο μεν, αλλά μπορεί να συμβεί» ενώ ξέρω πως εγώ, όπως και όλοι, έχουμε τις ίδιες πιθανότητες να πάθουμε κάτι από το οτιδήποτε. Πρέπει να ξεκολλήσω από αυτές τις σκέψεις.

Δεν λέω πως ο φόβος μου αυτός είναι πιο μεγάλος ή πιο μικρός από άλλους φόβους, έτσι και αλλιώς ένα πρόβλημα είναι τόσο μεγάλο όσο και οι επιπτώσεις που έχει σε εσένα. Ο καθένας έχει τους δικούς του δαίμονες να τον βασανίζουν. Αυτό που δεν μου αρέσει είναι πως ενώ ποτέ δεν είχα αυτό το πρόβλημα στο παρελθόν, φοβάμαι τώρα πως αφού μπήκα σε αυτό τρυπάκι, πάντα θα το έχω στην άκρη του μυαλού μου και δεν θα σταματήσω να ανησυχώ.

Παρατήρησα και εγώ κάποια κοινά σημεία στις στιγμές που με έπιανε αυτό το άγχος. Όπως τότε το καλοκαίρι σε απομακρυσμένη περιοχή (που δεν υπήρχε άμεση ιατρική βοήθεια σε έκτακτη περίπτωση), σε μία τελετή απονομής ενός βραβείου σε κάποιον διακεκριμένο παγκοσμίως επιστήμονα (που δεν μπορούσα να φύγω επειδή θα με έβλεπαν όλοι) και γενικά σε στιγμές όπου το να φύγω εύκολα δεν είναι πάντα εύκολη επιλογή. Αλλά ακόμα ψάχνω για κοινά σημεία.

Τουλάχιστον με τα φάρμακα όντως βλέπω μία βελτίωση προς το παρόν, αν και ήθελα πολύ να τα αποφύγω, μου φάνηκαν μονόδρομος. Τώρα περιμένω και προσπαθώ να πείσω τον εαυτό μου πως όντως είναι καθαρά ψυχολογικό όλο αυτό και πως είναι στο χέρι μου να το ξεπεράσω.

*EDIT:*
Τώρα είδα και το δεύτερο ποστ. Ναι δυστυχώς έτσι είναι με τους ψυχιάτρους και τα φάρμακα, τα δίνουν με το παραμικρό. Δύο φορές που έχω πάει και έχουμε μιλήσει για μία ώρα, αν και με καθησύχασε σε μερικά θέματα προσωρινά, δεν έβλεπα κάποιου είδους σύνδεση ή κάποια νέα οπτική γωνία.
Αλλά δυστυχώς, στην περίπτωσή μου χρειαζόμουν κάτι να γίνει γρήγορα και έτσι πήρα τα φάρμακα και παράλληλα κάνω τις αλλαγές που χρειάζεται να κάνω για να ξεπεράσω όλο αυτό το πρόβλημα.
Χωρίς τα φάρμακα και την αίσθηση ότι είμαι καλύτερα, αυτές οι αλλαγές θα ήταν δυσκολότερες να γίνουν. Αλλά όπως είπες, τα φάρμακα δεν αντιμετωπίζουν την ουσία του προβλήματος, όμως οι αλλαγές που πρέπει να γίνουν για να αντιμετωπιστεί η ουσία, είναι δυσκολότερο να γίνουν χωρίς κάποια αρχική βοήθεια. Αυτό τουλάχιστον για την περίπτωσή μου. Είναι κύκλος.
Πήρα τα φάρμακα για να με βοηθήσουν να κάνω κάποιες αλλαγές και οι αλλαγές με τη σειρά τους να με βοηθήσουν να απαλλαγώ από το πρόβλημά μου.

Μπράβο πάντως που κατάφερες να το ξεπεράσεις όλο αυτό. Σε αυτό ελπίζω και εγώ τώρα, να φτάσω σε τέτοιο σημείο.

Α, είδα και στο άλλο θέμα που απάντησες σε αυτό που έγραψα. Συμφωνώ, αλλά δεν απάντησα γιατί όντως, είναι πολύ μεγάλη κουβέντα και θα βγούμε εντελώς εκτός θέματος αν το πιάσουμε!

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

Πρώτα από όλα να σου πω για το άλλο θέμα.Καλά έκανες που δεν απάντησες.Η τοποθέτησή σου για τα περί θεού ήταν άψογη και μακάρι να το καταλάβαιναν όλοι αν τους το έλεγες έτσι.Δεν το καταλαβαίνουν όμως οι άνθρωποι γιατί κατά κάποιο τρόπο θέλουν να βρίσκονται σε έναν συνεχόμενο πόλεμο επιχειρημάτων.Αν δεν υπήρχε αυτό το ''τα ξέρω όλα κι έχω δίκιο'' η τοποθέτησή σου θα ήταν υπέρ αρκετή.Έλα όμως που όλοι απαντάνε με το ''ναι αλλά...'' .Για μένα δεν υπάρχει πρόταση μετά το ''ναι αλλά'' και δε δίνω καμιά σημασία.Στο θέμα μας τώρα!

Αναφέρεις ότι κάτι πρέπει να γίνει γρήγορα.Γιατί?Ποιος το λέει ότι πρέπει να γίνει γρήγορα?Με αυτό και μόνο που λες βάζεις μία έξτρα πίεση στον εαυτό σου.Έχω πολλά παραδείγματα να σου πω.Π.χ.Πρέπει μέχρι τα 35 να έχεις οικογένεια.Ποιος το λέει?Πρέπει να χάσω 30 κιλά μέχρι τα χριστούγεννα.Γιατί άμα χάσεις 10 θα σε πειράξει?Σε αυτό πρέπει να λάβεις υπόψιν και τον παράγοντα του δε το κάνω,οπότε τα 10 τελικά είναι +20.Μπλέχτηκα πάρα πολύ με αυτά και θεώρησα πολλές καταστάσεις μου σαν αποτυχία,βάζοντας ανέφικτους στόχους.Μάλλον είχα άλλη αίσθηση της φυσικής τι να πω!!!
Σε αυτό υπάρχουν παγίδες.Στο πρέπει.Μια παγίδα είναι ο χρόνος,όπως θα κατάλαβες.Γιατί πρέπει να γίνει γρήγορα?Και πόσο είναι το γρήγορα?Μπορείς να μου απαντήσεις?Το γρήγορα το δικό μου ίσως διαφέρει από το δικό σου.
Πάλι το παράδειγμα,της παλιάς νοοτροπίας των γιαγιάδων.Αντε να περάσεις στις εξετάσεις,να σπουδάσεις,να τελειώσεις,να βρεις μια δουλίτσα και να παντρευτείς μέχρι τα 30-35 (τα πέντε χρόνια έχουν να κάνουν με το πόσο openmind ήταν η γιαγιά.Aν ήταν τσακαλάκι έδινε και 5 χρόνια συν στον άντρα σε σχέση με άλλες γιαγιάδες.χαχαχαχα) ....Γιατί πρέπει να γίνει έτσι?
Σε μπερδεύω το ξέρω αλλά ο χρόνος είναι μια έξτρα πίεση.

Έβλεπα μια ταινία και σε κάποια φάση τους ξεφεύγει ένας κρατούμενος από αεροπλάνο και λέει ο ένας στον άλλο ''Χρειαζόμαστε ένα σχέδιο επίθεσης'' και του απαντάει ο αλλος ''έχω ένα σχέδιο,ΕΠΙΘΕΣΗ''.....
Ίσως σου φαίνεται αστείο κι ίσως εγώ τα υπεραναλύω όλα.Εδώ όμως έχει να κάνει με το πως αντιμετωπίζει ο καθένας το κάθε πρόβλημα.Θα έχεις ακούσει δηλαδή πολλές φορές το κλασικό ''πήγαινε κόντρα στις φοβίες σου''.ΤΙ φοβάσαι?Να μπεις σε αστικό?Μπες σε αστικο και θα το ξεπεράσεις.Σε άλλους ισχύει,σε άλλους όχι.Είναι το πόσα ψυχικά αποθέματα έχεις μάλλον.Εγώ δεν μπόρεσα να το κάνω αυτό.Εσύ ισως μπορέσεις,ο άλλος πάλι όχι.....
Όλα αυτά μπορεί για κάποιον που τα διαβάζει να είναι αστεία,αλλά μόνο εμείς ξέρουμε τις δυνάμεις του εαυτού μας και κανείς άλλος.Εσύ ξέρεις μόνο πως θα αντιδράσεις μετά από παρόμοιες εμπειρίες.

Αν βάζεις ανέφικτους στόχους σαν εμένα πχ,το μόνο που θα καταφέρεις είναι τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα......

----------


## mary115

φιλοι μου καλησπέρα οι κρίσεις πανικού αυτή την βδομαδα ήταν πολύ έντονές τελικά καταλαβα οτι οσο πιο πολυ άγχος έχεις τοσο πιο πολυ χτυπάνε......και δεν φτάνει μόνο αυτό σημερά μετά απο 6 μέρες θεραπεία με zoloft μ έχει πίασει κάψιμο σε όλο μου το σώμα.μακάρι μια μερά να ξυπνήσω και να σταματήσουν όλα αυτά

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Καλο παιδακι φαινεσαι βρε συ C.N!!
> Και ειχα διαβασει οτι οι κρισεις πανικου χτυπανε τα καλα παιδια..Γιατι δεν θελουν να στεναχωρουν τους αλλους,δεν λενε οχι κλπ κλπ!!!


 ετσι ειναι.

----------


## manos32

Φίλε μου καλησπέρα,πλέον δεν την πάλεψα και γω μ αυτά τα περίεργα,και πήγα σ ένα γιατρό,και μου έδωσε την δική σου αγωγή,LADOSE 20MG + ZANAX 0,25 αλλά με άλλες οδηγίες..
Μισό ladose μέρα παρά μέρα για 10 μέρες,το πρωί μαζί με 0,25 ζαναξ, μετά το πρωινό και το βράδυ πάλι ζαναξ 0,25...
Μισό ladose κάθε μέρα για για 10 μέρες μαζί με ζαναξ ,μετα το πρωινό,και το βράδυ ζαναξ,και μετά τις 20 μέρες ενα ολόκληρο ladose 20mg μαζί με ζαναξ μεχρι να με ξαναδεί σε 2 μήνες γιατί λέει είναι αργό χάπι αλλά καλό..
Ταυτόχρονα μου είπε να βρώ εναν καλό ψυχαναλυτη γιατι ο ίδιος δεν δουλεύει ψυχαναλυτικά(καλύτερα γιατί κοστίζει και 120ε η επίσκεψη είναι καθηγητής)..
Τό θέμα είναι οτι τα φάρμακα τ αγορασα αλλά....Ανοιξα το χαρτάκι..Και τι το θελα...Διάβασα στις παρενέργειες για γρήγορο και ακανόνιστο παλμό,και φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ να το πάρω..
2 μέρες τα χω δίπλα μου και συνέχεια σκέφτομαι να το κουμπώσω να τελειώνω αλλά όλο φοβάμαι...Τι να πώ..Ολο φόβοι...

----------


## annamaria20

καλησπέρα χαίρομαι που βρίσκω ένα φόρουμ με ψυχολογική υποστήριξη.... 
Λέγομαι Αννα Μαρια και είμαι 20 χρονών.... από πολύ μικρή ηλικία έχω ένα προβλήματα στην υγεία μου...
από 18 μηνών έχω κάνει μεταμόσχευση στο ήπαρ ( συκώτι) λόγο ατρισιας των χολιφορων... 
Είμαι πολύ αισιοδιξη στο θέμα της υγείας μ άσχετα τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζω... 
γιατί όλα για κάποιο λόγω γίνονται αφού να φανταστείτε οι γιατροί πιστεύουν ότι μελλοντικά θα χρειαστεί να κάνω 2η μεταμόσχευση στο ήπαρ εγώ όμως πιστεύω ότι δεν θα κάνω.... 
γιατί ένα μεταμοσχευμενο όργανο έχει ημερομηνία λήξης... μετά από 10 χρόνια χαλάει κ γίνεται κ άλλη μεταμόσχευση εγώ έχω καταφέρει κ το μόσχευμα αυτό το έχω 18 χρόνια... έχω κάνει μεγάλη επιτυχία κ χαίρομαι πολύ με τον εαυτό μου γτ είμαι πολύ συνεργάσιμη με τους γιατρούς μ αλλά κ γιατί μου αρέσει η ζωή κ δεν μου λείπει τίποτα κάνω τα πάντα κ τις βόλτες μου έχω κ ότι θα έπρεπε να έχει μια κοπέλα στην ηλικία μου.... μόνο 2 πράγματα προσέχω πολύ το ποτό κ το κάπνισμα δεν κάνει να μπω σε αυτόν τον πειρασμο... ( κ εξάλλου δεν μου αρέσουν ).... το θέμα μου είναι ότι αν μελλοντικά θα μπορέσω να κάνω οικογένεια..... ( δεν μιλάω για τώρα γιατί ακόμα είμαι μικρή) λόγω του προβλήματος της υγείας μου αν κ οι γιατροί μου, μου έχουν πει ότι μπορώ όποια δηποτε στιγμή να κάνω παιδί.... αλλά εγω στεναχωριεμαι γιατί φοβάμαι μήπως κ δεν τα καταφέρω.... βέβαια γνωρίζω πως οι γιατροί δεν κάνουν λάθος κ ιδικά οι γιατροί του εξωτερικού... αλλά ο φόβος είναι φόβος..... κ εκτός από την υγεία μου νιώθω μόνη μ... νιώθω πως δεν έχω κανέναν δίπλα μ κ πως όλοι είναι μαζί μ για το συμφέρων τους..... δεν μπορώ να περιγράψω αυτά που ακριβώς νιώθω.... :( 
Συγνώμη για όλο αυτό το κείμενο αλλά ήθελα να μιλήσω σε κάποιον γιατί νιώθω ένα βάρος μέσα μου και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω!!!!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Macgyver

Αυτα ειναι προβληματα , οχι τα χαζα του φορουμ . Αννα - μαρια , κοριτσι μου , τι να σου πει κανεις ? κουραγιο ? αισιοδοξια ? θα το διαχειριστεις οπως νομιζεις εσυ καλυτερα . Οντως , πολλες φορες οι γιατροι κανουν λαθη , και σοβαρα μαλιστα .

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

> καλησπέρα χαίρομαι που βρίσκω ένα φόρουμ με ψυχολογική υποστήριξη.... 
> Λέγομαι Αννα Μαρια και είμαι 20 χρονών.... από πολύ μικρή ηλικία έχω ένα προβλήματα στην υγεία μου...
> από 18 μηνών έχω κάνει μεταμόσχευση στο ήπαρ ( συκώτι) λόγο ατρισιας των χολιφορων... 
> Είμαι πολύ αισιοδιξη στο θέμα της υγείας μ άσχετα τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζω... 
> γιατί όλα για κάποιο λόγω γίνονται αφού να φανταστείτε οι γιατροί πιστεύουν ότι μελλοντικά θα χρειαστεί να κάνω 2η μεταμόσχευση στο ήπαρ εγώ όμως πιστεύω ότι δεν θα κάνω.... 
> γιατί ένα μεταμοσχευμενο όργανο έχει ημερομηνία λήξης... μετά από 10 χρόνια χαλάει κ γίνεται κ άλλη μεταμόσχευση εγώ έχω καταφέρει κ το μόσχευμα αυτό το έχω 18 χρόνια... έχω κάνει μεγάλη επιτυχία κ χαίρομαι πολύ με τον εαυτό μου γτ είμαι πολύ συνεργάσιμη με τους γιατρούς μ αλλά κ γιατί μου αρέσει η ζωή κ δεν μου λείπει τίποτα κάνω τα πάντα κ τις βόλτες μου έχω κ ότι θα έπρεπε να έχει μια κοπέλα στην ηλικία μου.... μόνο 2 πράγματα προσέχω πολύ το ποτό κ το κάπνισμα δεν κάνει να μπω σε αυτόν τον πειρασμο... ( κ εξάλλου δεν μου αρέσουν ).... το θέμα μου είναι ότι αν μελλοντικά θα μπορέσω να κάνω οικογένεια..... ( δεν μιλάω για τώρα γιατί ακόμα είμαι μικρή) λόγω του προβλήματος της υγείας μου αν κ οι γιατροί μου, μου έχουν πει ότι μπορώ όποια δηποτε στιγμή να κάνω παιδί.... αλλά εγω στεναχωριεμαι γιατί φοβάμαι μήπως κ δεν τα καταφέρω.... βέβαια γνωρίζω πως οι γιατροί δεν κάνουν λάθος κ ιδικά οι γιατροί του εξωτερικού... αλλά ο φόβος είναι φόβος..... κ εκτός από την υγεία μου νιώθω μόνη μ... νιώθω πως δεν έχω κανέναν δίπλα μ κ πως όλοι είναι μαζί μ για το συμφέρων τους..... δεν μπορώ να περιγράψω αυτά που ακριβώς νιώθω.... :( 
> Συγνώμη για όλο αυτό το κείμενο αλλά ήθελα να μιλήσω σε κάποιον γιατί νιώθω ένα βάρος μέσα μου και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω!!!!!


Γιατί πιστεύεις πως όλοι είναι μαζί σου για το συμφέρον σου; Όταν γνωρίζουμε κάποιους ανθρώπους δεν θα πρέπει να τους βλέπουμε με καχυποψία από την αρχή, αν δεν έχει συμβεί κάτι που να το αποδεικνύει αυτό. Άλλωστε δεν είσαι μόνη σου, έχεις την οικογένεια σου και τους γονείς σου, πιστεύω. Εξάλλου είσαι ακόμα αρκετά νέα για να σκέφτεσαι κάτι τέτοιο, ακόμα και έτσι να είναι όμως, έχεις τον καιρό να γνωρίσεις ανθρώπους που θα σου εμπνεύσουν εμπιστοσύνη.

----------


## annamaria20

Μαρία έχεις δίκαιο αλλά μου έχουν συμβεί πάρα πολλά σε θέματα προδοσίας από "φίλες" θα μου πεις δεν είμαι η μόνη... αλλά το γιατί θα με φάει εμένα......
Εξετιας τους εχω μεινει μονη μ χωρης καμια φιλη... δεν θελω καμια..... γιατι αυτες που ειχα με ζήλευαν... κ το απέδειξαν με τις πράξεις στους.... γτ εγω ουτε μυρμήγκι δεν εχω πειράξει.... αυτες γτ μου φεροντε ετσι...... τι τους εκανα? καποτε οταν μάλωνα με εναν γύρισε κ μου ειπε σιγα τι εχεις κανει? μια μεταμόσχευση εχεις κανει.... κ τοτε θυμάμαι πως του ειπα σου ευχομαι ο θεος να μην σου δωσει πονο κ τιποτα χειροτερο απο αυτο που εχω εγω......
κ μετα απο κατι μηνεσ ειχε ατυχημα εξω απο το σχολειο μ κ κατελληξε το ενα του ποδι να μην μποει να το κουνισει γτ πιραχτικε νευρο στο κεφαλι (γιατι οταν τρακαρε εκανε σπασμους με αποτελεσμα να ειναιγια 3 μινες στην εντατικη) κ η μανα του πεθανε.... η μητερατου πηρε χαπια ενω ειχε πιει ε κ πεθανε απο αυτο γιατι τησ ειχαν πει οι γιατροι οτι το παιδι μπορει να μεινει εγκεφαλικα αναπυρο... κ μετα οταν ξανα συναντιθικαμε σε μια τυχαια παρεα μου ζιτισε συγνωμη..... εγω δεν του κρατισα κακια κ σε κανεαν ανθροπο δεν κραταω αλλα ετσι οπως μου φερονται δεν εχω εμπυστοσυνη σε καμια κ σε κανεναν..... ξερω ολοι οι ανθρωποι δεν ειναι ιδιοι ομως εγω φοβαμαι... βλεπεις εχω περασει πολλα κ εξακολουθω να περναω......!!!!!!!

----------


## annamaria20

Από ένα λάθος έκανα μεταμόσχευση ενώ θα μπορούσα να έχω το δικό μου όργανο....!!!!!!
Είχα πρόβλημα αλλά σε όλους τους ανθρώπους που κάνουν στο ήπαρ μεταμόσχευση πρώτα τους κάνουν ένα χειρουργιο ( το οποίο δεν θυμάμαι πως λέγεται) που μπορεί να σώσει το δικό του μόσχευμα κ αν δεν πετύχει τότε κάνουν μεταμόσχευση.... όμως αυτός που μου το έκανε, έκανε τραγικά λάθη απάνω μου κ έτσι υποβλήθηκα σε μεταμόσχευση.... να υπενθυμίσω πως αυτό το χειρουργείο το πρώτο δηλαδή το έκανα εδω στην ελλαδα ενω την μεταμοσχευση η οποια κ πέτυχε την εκανα στο παρισι....

----------


## annamaria20

Αλέξανδρε τι θες να πεις με το xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx??????

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οτι το εσβησα :)

----------


## annamaria20

ok aleksandre

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Kαταλαβαίνω Άννα Μαρία ότι έχεις περάσει πολύ δύσκολα και ότι αυτό δεν είναι κάτι που συμβαίνει στον καθένα, όμως θα πρέπει να μάθεις να ζεις με αυτό, ακόμα κι αν ακούγετε δύσκολο. Δεν θα πρέπει να δίνεις σημασία σε ανθρώπους που δεν αξίζουν την προσοχή σου, μην τους αφήνεις να σε πληγώνουν, έχεις να ασχοληθείς με πιο σημαντικά πράγματα, όπως με το ότι σου δόθηκε μια δεύτερη ευκαιρία στην ζωή. Δεν πρέπει λοιπόν να αναλώνεσαι με πράγματα που δεν έχουν σημασία. Ζήσε την ζωή σου όσο μπορείς πιο ευχάριστα, δες τα πράγματα με αισιοδοξία, γιατί η ζωή είναι μικρή για όλους μας. Οι φιλίες και οι σχέσεις θα έλθουν και αυτές, εμείς να είμαστε καλά. Όλα αυτά σου τα λέω από δική μου εμπειρία, επειδή είμαι πιο μεγάλη από σένα και έχω περάσει και εγώ παρόμοιες καταστάσεις με λυκοφιλίες, όπως πιστεύω και ο κάθε άνθρωπος.

----------


## annamaria20

ax Maria exeis apolito dikaio k se euxaristw gia tis simvoules sou mou einai polu xrisimes.... k sigoura ksereis kati parapanw apo emena....
k euxomai o theos na exei kala olous tous anthropous pou exoun to opoio dipote provlima... gt o kathenas mas kouvalei ton diko tou stauro....
k oso afor thn ugeia m den pisteuw leksh apo osa lene oi giatroi.... gt o kathe anthropos kserei ton eauto tou.... k egw prosopika pote m den exw pesei eksw oso afora thn ugeia m....
k sou euxomai mesa apo thn kardia m na se exei o theos panta kala.....!!!!!!!! :D :D :D twra oso afora thn "filia" egw prosopika apo tote pou exw kopsei apo oles k olous exoun stamatisei k ta provlimata m... diladi oute tsakonomai oute stenaxwriemai oute tipota...!!!!! opote otan vlepw mia katastash pou den einai tou epipedou mou gt exw megalosei me arxes k den eimai kamia tou dromou sikwnomai k feugw....!!!!!!!! k apo tote pou exw pathei tis " zimies " m den afinw kamia na epileksh thn filia m..... antithetos tha mporousa na pw.....!!!!!k pali euxaristw gia to endiaferon sou....!!!!!!

----------

